# General Mandolin Topics > General Mandolin Discussions >  The end of my playing days.

## Ivan Kelsall

Hi all - It's not nice to have to post this,but i've been diagnosed with a strong possibility of having lung cancer. As a life long non-smoker,that's pretty ironic.
   It's not 100% certain yet,as i have yet to have a biopsy performed next Monday 11th Feb.

   I have my Stelling banjo up for sale on the Banjo Hangout - UK only,& i intend to part with all my mandolins via TAMCO in Brighton UK,i one go. I'd advertise them on here,but
i haven't got the time or inclination to field e-mail queries too much. Trevor at TAMCO will very likely advertise them on here as he usually does.

   If i survive all this,i'll still drop in for a chat,but i'll concentrate on life more than banjos & mandolins,
                Best wishes to all - Ivan

----------

Al Trujillo, 

allenhopkins, 

Bob Bass, 

bruce.b, 

Caleb, 

ccravens, 

chasray, 

Clinton Johnson, 

Dave Fultz, 

EdHanrahan, 

Folkmusician.com, 

FrontRangeMando, 

hank, 

ImTheMan_do, 

John Lloyd, 

Johnny60, 

journeybear, 

Kay Kirkpatrick, 

Kevin K, 

mee, 

Mike Scott, 

pops1, 

Randi Gormley, 

Rodney Riley, 

Ron McMillan, 

sblock, 

Steve Weeks, 

Timbofood, 

tonydxn, 

Verne Andru, 

William Smith, 

yankees1, 

Zigeuner

----------


## noah finn

Ivan,

So sorry to hear that. Best wishes to you in this difficult time, hopefuly the biopsy will return results in your favour. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

----------


## Hany Hayek

So Sorry to hear this. I hope too that the biopsy is in your favor. Best wishes. I will keep you in my prayers.

----------


## trevor

All the baest Ivan.

----------


## OneChordTrick

Hope all goes well

----------


## trodgers

Oh Ivan, that's scary news.   We're all hoping the best for you!

----------


## Denny Gies

Well that news just sucks.  Hopefully you have a type that is treatable.  The best of luck to you and here's hoping for a speedy return to the Cafe.  Most important I hope this is not really the end or your playing days.

----------


## Ray(T)

That’s a bummer Ivan. Please keep in touch.

----------


## David Lewis

Stay strong and positive. Look after yourself. Let yourself collapse every now and then. 

Thoughts are with you.

----------


## dhergert

Ivan, we'll be rooting for you in every way we can, with hopes of good health and happiness for you.

----------


## bbcee

Wishing you a positive biopsy result and hoping for lots more of your wisdom & opinions on these pages, Ivan. Take good care and sending you positive thoughts.

----------


## Hubs

I wish you all the best!

----------


## William Smith

Ivan, remember nothing is certain or written in stone. If it was I wouldn't of lived according to the Dr.s past 2012! So with medical advancements all the time there is always a lot they can do! My mother just went through two very rare cancers and her main surgery was 2 years ago yesterday and still cancer free. Prayers to you and yours and hope these ae words of encouragement.

----------


## CES

Prayers, Ivan. I’ve always enjoyed your Cafe company, and hope to do so for many more years! Maybe hang onto the Ellis for a while yet, at least until you have a firm diagnosis/prognosis? I know my mandolins have been “mental health counselors” to me during tough times...

----------

Eldon Dennis

----------


## Dave Greenspoon

Ivan, I will keep you and your loved ones in my prayers for best possible outcomes!

----------


## Martin Ohrt

Oh my... Ivan, all the best for you! I sincerely hope that you will get through this well.

----------


## Astro

Hang in there Ivan. Its amazing what they can do for some of these nowadays. Every case is different but there are more survivors than ever before. Wishing you the best and dont forget to drop in for distractions !

----------


## T.D.Nydn

Hoping the best for you Ivan,,I've enjoyed all of your posts,except this one...

----------

Francis J, 

GrooverMcTube, 

Hubs

----------


## Eric Platt

Hopefully will be hearing from you for many years to come. Best wishes.

----------

G7MOF

----------


## dang

I appreciate your posting so much here over the years, stay positive no matter what the diagnosis, the universe has infinite possibilities!

----------


## Mark Gunter

Ivan, our conversations have been of great pleasure to me and I cherish the cyber-friendship; I know its not much in the big scheme of life, but its a good thing. Im sorry to hear that you are giving up music. Id have to keep at least an inexpensive instrument to keep me company for whatever time is left for me. None of us have any guarantees on how much time that will be, including medical professionals. If you have to curtail your involvement on the cafe, know that your absence will be felt and that you will be in my prayers.

----------


## Dave Fultz

All the best Ivan.   I hope it’s not That.

----------


## Johnny60

Good luck, Ivan, and thanks for the help and advice over the years.

----------


## Jim Garber

So sorry to hear that news. Thinking of you and hoping that it is not as dire as it sounds.

----------


## Bunnyf

Ivan, thank you for sharing your trials with us, so we can put you in our prayers. Please stay positive, even if things look dark now. Even if test results are unfavorable, remember that is not the end. It’s the beginning of your fight and life is worth fighting for. We’ve all known instances where dire expectations proved wrong and miracles happen. Don’t forsake hope.

Also, don’t forsake music. When health problems plagued me, I found refuge and great joy in music. When I wasn’t well enough to play, I listened. When I could play, even a little, it was uplifting. My prayers and best wishes are with you. May God bless you and hold you close.

----------


## pops1

Ivan, best of luck. My mother had cancer back in the 1960's, she is still alive today, and they can do so much more today than back then.

Don't sell ALL your instruments, you may like to play some, just not as focused as you were. We will look forward to your future participation.

I know very much how you feel, a few days ago I was taken to  the emergency room by ambulance for a heart attack. I am very much feeling my mortality. A couple days later I picked up a mandolin and played a little and I can't tell you how much it relaxed me and made me feel better. I will most likely be selling a mandolin or two to help cover medical costs, but will be keeping instruments to play. Good luck.

----------


## sgarrity

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Ivan!

----------


## HonketyHank

Never underestimate the power of the mandolin. Good therapy. 

All the best to you going forward.

----------

june39, 

mee

----------


## grassrootphilosopher

Hang in there Ivan. And do not disregard the things that give you joy and that have given you joy so far. Best wishes!

----------


## Ranald

Sorry to hear that, Ivan. All the best in dealing with your illness. 
Just to put cancer in perspective, a scientist said on the radio recently that there are many environmental factors involved, but that cave dwellers and even dinosaurs had cancer, so it's not all things we've done to ourself as individuals or societies. Cancer happens.

----------


## Folkmusician.com

Ivan,

Please keep us up to date.  I feel like you are as much of a friend as anyone I have met in person.  I am sure not ready to say goodbye!

----------


## Tom C

Thoughts with you. Dont give up mandos just yet. I know somebody who went through very similar. Years later he regretted selling his Gil. My father had stomach cancer. They removed his whole stomach and 6 years later at 82, he's still playing golf and bowling (damn good too).  Most important is being positive. Amazing what Drs. can do these days.

----------


## ccravens

Thoughts and prayers to you Ivan.

----------


## Greg P. Stone

Good luck and don't be too hasty. I went through successful radiation treatment for a tumor in my skull which left me stone deaf on the left side, no balance and impaired short term memory. Then I got Meniere's Disease on the right side which has its own unique vertigo and periods of deafness leading eventually to permanent deafness.

Knowing that I might have only a short period of hearing left I threw myself into music. Hang on to at least one mandolin because your perspective on this may well change.

----------

Doug Brock

----------


## Doug Brock

Another vote for not selling your gear. I hadn't played music much in the past few years, but had colon cancer surgery and five months of chemo in 2018. Although I had the energy to do very little through most of the chemo other than to drag myself back and forth to work and then plop myself in my recliner when I got home, I picked up my mandolin in the last few rounds. It did take me longer than normal for my fingertips to heal when I started building up my callouses (apparently because of my low white blood cell counts), but the mandolin brought me great joy during the last rounds and during the post chemo recovery. 

I had a couple of red flags during labs and CT scans in December, so things aren't going as great as I had hoped (more procedures on Wednesday to take a closer look), but my mandolin continues to be a great source of emotional relief and just out-and-out fun.

I do wish you the best (and hope for happy results from your tests), but no matter what happens medically, good or bad, your music could be a great source of comfort.

----------


## soliver

I'll be praying for you Ivan... thank you for all of your contribution to this community!

----------


## JEStanek

All the best to you, Ivan.  I've always appreciated your contributions. Take care of yourself.  There's always room for you in the circle here.

Jamie

----------

Buck

----------


## Caleb

Very sorry to hear this, Ivan.  You are one of my favorite Cafe members.

----------


## Francis J

Sorry to hear this Ivan, your posts are invariably helpful and cheerful.  I wish you well, and while it wont be easy, would advocate what many others have said about holding on to some of your instruments. A quiet tinkle on your favorite mandolin might be just the thing to raise the spirit.

----------


## allenhopkins

Hold on a bit, Ivan; twelve years ago I started coughing blood, went for a chest X-ray, they found a mass in my left lung.  The doc said it had a very high probability of being cancerous.  (Though I was raised in a smoker's household, I'd never had a cigarette in my life.)  I went for a huge battery of tests: CAT scan, PET scan, bronchoscopy, sputum analysis, more X-rays.

Long story short, all came back negative, and the mass slowly reduced and disappeared.  It was never accurately diagnosed: "unknown infection" was the best they could do.  Whatever it was, it wasn't cancer, although my pulmonary doc said, "If I'd had to diagnose you from just the initial X-rays, I would have given odds you had lung cancer."  

So before you sell all your instruments and start planning your end days, wait for definitive diagnosis.  There are conditions out there that look a lot like cancer, but aren't.  I hope that's what your facing -- if you have to face anything -- and that further tests will find you have a non-life-threatening condition.  All our thoughts are with you, of course; there's nothing more devastating than being told you may have cancer.  But until the diagnosis is air-tight final -- I, surprisingly, never thought I had cancer, and I was right -- cherish that portion of doubt.

----------


## seankeegan

So sorry to read this; I hope you can recover. I'd be similar to many others here and would humbly suggest holding on to at least one of your beautiful mandolins. Music has an incredible effect on both the mind and the body. 

Take care my friend. I will be thinking of you.

----------


## Bertram Henze

Don't you ever give up hope Ivan. Don't sell everything. Playing is a healing agent, and the soul has a leading role in keeping the body going. Do not give up. Don't you dare.

----------


## goaty76

Stay positive and good luck with all in the future. While life is a combination of many things looking now that you have made over 14k posts I would think these instruments would be an enjoyable part of that. Continue to enjoy them if you can, along with everything else around you that you hold dear. 

Best wishes,

Phil Rowens

----------


## sblock

Oh no!  Such awful news...and terribly depressing.  But for the sake of your family, your friends (including those here on the MC), and your own future -- however long it may be --  please don't let the depression get the better of you! Keep a positive outlook.  And by all means, _keep at least one of your instruments to play in the days ahead_.  A musical instrument, as we musicians know all-so-well, can be a faithful and life-affirming companion. Despite how you may feel right this instant, having just received the dreaded news, you will likely benefit from some musical therapy in the hard days ahead. We are pulling for you.

----------


## Dale Ludewig

Ivan, I am sorry to hear this. You have many friends to buoy you up. I humbly suggest you keep at least a banjo and a mandolin. Or perhaps 5 of each.

----------


## Joe Mendel

So very sorry to hear this news Ivan, I will keep you any prayers. I'm with Dale, keep one mandolin and banjo, you never know, things may work out better than you are feeling they may now! Stay positive, I know, I know, that is much easier said than done. Here's hoping for the best.

----------


## Jill McAuley

So sorry to hear this news Ivan, will be hoping for the best and keeping you in my thoughts.

----------


## wildpikr

Truly sorry for this news, hope and pray that [if the biopsy confirms what you suspect] you'll endure the treatments and reach remission.  And I'll echo Dale and Joe to hold onto your favorite mandolin and banjo.  Stay positive and be as proactive as possible - let someone go with you to listen to the doctor.  The second set of ears helps...I know this firsthand by being there for family members.  Here's another hoping for the best!

----------


## O. Apitius

I've always enjoyed you're thoughtful posts Ivan and hope to read many more. Please don't give up hope. Doctors do their best to their ability but they are not God. Many people have beat the odds and you must believe that you can too, because you can.

Wishing you all the best through this trying time,
Oliver

----------


## Scott Rucker

My most sincere prayers and thoughts of positive energy for you.  You are a valuable member of this online community who has (and I hope will continue to) contributed in a thoughtful and positive way.  May we all find enjoyment in whatever we pursue as none of us are guaranteed a tomorrow in this life.  Best wishes and hopes for a good diagnosis/prognosis.

----------


## mandomurph

Ivan, I have always enjoyed thoughtful and incisive posts, and I can't help thinking think you would be giving the same advice you've gotten here. Hang in there. Stay strong. Don't give up hope. Music heals. 

Sending light and positive thoughts.

----------


## Tavy

Ivan I'm so sorry to hear this - but as others have said - don't sell up just yet!  At the very least keep hold of one instrument: there will always be down time when you _will_ feel the need, even if you don't feel it right now, _today_.

Please do keep us informed how things are going - believe me when I say that you're a much valued member of these forums, and we would be happy to have you around, whether you're playing or not.

----------


## Chopchop

Mr. Ivan,
Whenever I open up the Café and see a post that interest me, I look for  your opinion and advice first.  You are insightful and very thoughtful with your responses.  That being said:

Cancer is a wicked monstrosity that can make mortals out of heroes but there are treatments and cures that continually improve our chances of surviving and enjoying our frivolous pursuits.  Sort out your emotions and take a step away from separating precious things/objects into a pile to be disbursed.  Family, church, community, and music are great healers along with your health care givers.

I look forward to many more of your excellent posts.

Prayers and well wishes for you and your family!

----------


## G7MOF

I'm stuck for words my friend. I hope the diagnosis is incorrect and we still get the pleasure of your banter here on M/C.

My best wishes to you and yours at this uncertain time.   Peter (G7MOF)

----------


## Zach Wilson

This was not easy to read. I'm sorry to hear this.

I'm hoping the best for you.

----------


## fatt-dad

Hang in there Ivan!  Bum news for sure.  I too enjoy your voice on the fora.

Medical reasons have knocked the wind out of my mandolin sails too.  That for another post.  In the meahwhile, peace to you and those with you.

f-d

----------


## bigskygirl

Very sorry to hear this Ivan, shocking news indeed.  Perhaps you will find comfort in your favorite mando so keep one and I will keep you in my prayers.

----------


## addamr

Ivan, Your contributions are a big part of the Mandolin Café. I sure hope that you will continue to check in with us here at the café.  I will be praying for you and your family.

Adam

----------


## Denman John

As others have said, try to stay positive in these difficult times.  Take it day by day and appreciate what good there is out there.  Keep your Ellis! I've read many posts about your Ellis and know that it has brought you a lot of joy over the years.  Take the time you need to deal with this and I hope to see you posting again when you see fit.

Positive light and vibes your way

John

----------


## Larry Simonson

I'm sure such news would change anyone's interest in playing,  but I hope you will persist and find enjoyment in some of the tunes you have played for years, or maybe learn a new tune.   I have enjoyed your posts and wish you the best.

----------


## ImTheMan_do

As a new mandolin player of 6 months or so, I've seen what an important figure in this community you are. I've seen the people you've helped as well as myself. Thank you. I truly hope, and believe, you'll play again. Will be truly, fervently praying for you each day.

----------


## jaycat

My friend was told there was a 95% chance he had lung cancer, after the doc found a spot on his lung on an xray. Guess what, the 5% chance prevailed and he is live and kicking. Try not to "borrow trouble," if you can, and please keep us posted. As noted, there are many effective treatments nowadays.

----------

allenhopkins

----------


## Russ Jordan

Sorry to hear this news.  Best wishes for a good report.

----------


## Rob Meldrum

Difficult news, and sometimes it's the uncertainty that is the hardest part.  I'd keep two mandolins (at least).  Your favorite to keep at home, and a "beater" (do you even have a beater?) to take to the hospital when you're having treatments if it comes to that. 

Remember what Churchill said: "Never give in. Never give in. Never, never, never, never—in nothing, great or small, large or petty—never give in..."  

I'm praying that your tests bring good news, and also praying for you to have the strength to deal with whatever news you get.  Please keep your music with you.

----------


## Randi Gormley

sorry to hear about this -- hoping for best outcomes and many years (and music) still ahead of you!

----------


## MikeZito

An old mandolin buddy of mine (who was in his 70's at the time) was struck with lung cancer after a life of non-smoking - and he made it though.   Be assured of my many prayers and keep positive.

----------


## jimmy powells

So sorry to hear that Ivan.  I had prostate cancer in 2005 but still here and healthy now (I hope) so fingers crossed that things may turn out better than you are forecasting.

Jimmy

----------


## Jonathan Reinhardt

Ivan - I can relate - I have had lung cancer. Surgery and stereotactic radiation removed the culprit for now. So hang on to those instruments. I still have and enjoy mine as much as ever. You can do this! Scary, yes, but doable. Best wishes...

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Mark Wilson

Ivan.  Let me say I hope they're wrong.  But I admire your courage. There's more to life than any mandolin.  Ok, maybe not much more but still more.   :Grin:  

Always took the time to read your posts. Much respect.  Especially your love for Tom's A5 - which we share.   
The best to you and sending my thoughts and wishes your way!!  Brothers in music..

Mark

----------


## Bob Clark

Hi Ivan,

So sorry for what you are going through.  You are a good friend to all of us and I have certainly enjoyed our conversations here and by PM.  As others have said, please don't sell off all your instruments.  Music is so therapeutic on so many levels.  You have a whole community here pulling for you.  Music can help if hard times lie ahead.  Please keep in touch.  We are here for you.

Best wishes,

Bob

----------


## jimmy powells

So sorry to hear that Ivan.  I had prostate cancer in 2005 but still here and healthy now (I hope) so fingers crossed that things may turn out better than you are forecasting.

Jimmy

----------


## Austin Bob

Ivan,
All I can say is that I wish the best to you, wherever this journey may take you. I don't know how I would deal with news like that, but I guess all that any of us can do is to take it day by day.

Good Luck

----------


## darylcrisp

Ivan
sorry to hear of your health issues. definitely like driving into a block wall for sure. as others mentioned, treatments are better and the outcome is more positive for many people.
will keep you in my prayers bro, will put you on our church prayer list, we have around 150 prayer warriors. prayer trumps everything.

as others mentioned, I'd hang on to one of something. the day may come it will help with the return of your joy. 
d

----------


## Ryk Loske

Ivan,
As we all have said ... i'm sorry about the news and will hold you in my thoughts and prayers.  And i'd like to echo what Bob said in post #64 ... hang onto a mandolin or two.  A dear friend of mine going through his cancer treatments kept a mandolin and to make it easier on him he removed the second string in each course and went to a lighter gauge.  It helped him immensely.
Ryk

----------


## Don Grieser

Ivan,

Hang in there, keep your spirits up. We're all pulling for you. I know playing music helps me. I hope you keep at least one mandolin. The banjos can go.  :Wink: 

Don

----------


## yankees1

My prayers are with you my friend ! Dont give up !

----------


## Dave Bradford

So sorry to hear the news but praying that you have a good diagnosis and outcome.

----------


## oliverkollar

Stay strong brother! 

Sending prayers and healing energy.

----------


## RichieK

Very sorry to read this. Please keep us all posted, and wishing you the best !

----------


## Demetrius

I'm praying for you Sir.

Dem

----------


## Louise NM

That's tough news, Ivan. As others have said, let's hope the doctors have it wrong. In either case, I hope you find comfort in friends, family, music, all the best things in life.

----------


## Jim Parriott

Will be thinking of you and praying for you daily.

----------


## Jeff Mando

Good luck, my friend.

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Sorry to hear your sad news, Ivan. Let me add to the chorus of support for you, and urge you to consider holding on to at least one instrument. You might find that it gives you some comfort in the coming time--and may it be a long time, at that. And as Warren Zevon advised, "Enjoy every sandwich."

----------


## catmandu2

Mandolin or not, we are thinking of you.

----------


## colorado_al

Ivan, sorry to hear the news. I hope you have a full and speedy recovery. Maybe you should hold on to one of your mandolins. Music has amazing curative properties for the mind and body.
Best,
Al

----------


## timacn

Hello, Ivan. I am sorry to hear of your medical issues, but remain hopeful that you have many years of picking ahead of you.

My first wish, of course, is that the biopsy is OK.  But let me tell you this story from November 2017.

A very good friend of mine was diagnosed with lung cancer.  His situation was not good.  Luckily, his local physician in York, Pennsylvania referred him to Johns Hopkins Cancer Center in Baltimore Maryland.  Johns Hopkins is highly regarded and is often described as being at the forefront of the latest medical procedures.

I am not a scientist and I do not know the exact terminology for what transpired,  but as it was related to me, the Hopkins doctors gave my friend specific medicine which marked his specific type of cancer cells.  A second type of medicine was then given to him which directed his immune system to target these marked cancer cells.  After several treatments, the tumor was seen to be decreasing in size.  In about three months' time, and after a few more treatments, the doctor told him that they could no longer find any evidence that the tumor had ever existed.

You will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers.  Best of luck as you defeat this condition.

----------


## Eric Hanson

Ivan,
I am saddened to hear that you have been threatened by the big C. I hope it is not such, and is benign. 
I have experienced the stress of my dear wife facing agressive breast cancer. She was able to find a remarkable medical team that cared for her and provided her with treatment that has put the cancer in remission. 
If you do turn out to have cancer, please know the love of many is with you. And, if it is cancer, may all your days be blessed with the joy of family and friends. May that joy hopefully provide the cure for you. 
My thought tonight are with you.

----------


## Dave Hanson

So sorry to hear this Ivan, it's always been good to know you even though it's only online, I really hope things turn out well.

Dave

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hello folks - Right now it's a struggle - the _''don't really know or understand''_ days. Until i have my biopsy on 11th Feb.,& find out the result on 14th Feb,it's cruelly worrying. The reality of the situation hit my wife,Shirley,a couple of nights ago,& she just collapsed !. That was immensely distressing to see. She's come through it & is supporting me in trying to get through each day,but it's the 'not knowing' & the time it takes to get things done that's the real hardship - everyday seems to last for ever.

  My sincere & heartfelt thanks to all of you for your good wishes & kind thoughts,
                                                                                                              Ivan

----------

colorado_al, 

Mark Gunter, 

mee, 

T.D.Nydn

----------


## Ray(T)

Hi Ivan
Thanks for your email. The simple answer is that you don’t know and I fully appreciate that not knowing is the worst part.

You will remember my “episode”; nearly five yeras ago now. They scanned me and decided it was some sort of tumour. The doctor told my wife that if they operated they may be able to do something but if they didn’t I wouldn’t survive the following day. They operated, found something completely different and I’m still here.

Don’t do anything now that you might regret in the future.

P.S. “she who must be obeyed” has since made me list all my instruments and their values in case she survives me!

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Ivan,

This is truly horrible news.  I'm very sorry you have to go through this.  

Scaling back and focusing isn't a bad idea, but I agree with others.  I would keep a favourite instrument. 

I wish you the best possible outcome in the weeks ahead.

Daniel

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Ray - Re. 'the future' - i might not have a very long one,but i don't yet know. So - _i'm taking care of the present_ & ridding myself of all my instruments. If i survive,then i think i'll take up the one instrument style that i never *really* got stuck into - fingerstyle Blues guitar. I can get a decent Takamine parlour sized guitar for £200,it'll do.

   I've just advertised my 2005 Japanese built Tokai Breezysound elec.guitar & the Roland Blues Cube BC 30 watt amp on UK Gumtree. They're in 100% MINT condition - ( pardon the pics.),
                                                                                 Ivan :Confused:

----------


## HoGo

Sad to hear that Ivan. Our thoughts are with you.
Just side note, our neighbor had similar (well almost exactly like yours) diagnosis right before christmas. He decided to go home for holidays and not stay at hospital (didn't even tell about the diagnosis to his wife) but his illness got worse so I drove him back to hospital the day after christmas. But finally there was happy end as the biopsy revealed he had just really bad case of pneumonia with some ugly things in lungs. He is back home now and quit smoking.

----------


## derbex

All the best Ivan.

----------


## Doc Ivory

I'm truly, truly sorry to hear this.
I know of another person who contracted lung cancer and never smoked in her life.

Concentrate on getting better but stop in to tell us how your doing.

Peace,
-Jim

----------


## Barry Canada

Hope things turn towards a better and more positive prognosis for you Ivan. Wishing you the best.
Your inspiring posts have really been appreciated. Try to stay in contact!
Best Wishes and we are all praying for you,
Barry

----------


## Buck

Ivan, I'm not a frequent poster (mostly playing guitar these days) but I do check in and always enjoy your posts.  Praying for the best possible outcome.  My dad was diagnosed with stage 3 lung cancer in 2015, also a lifelong nonsmoker.  After surgery, chemo, and radiation, he's cancer free and about his daily business almost 4 years later.  He's retired so "business" is not that demanding, but you get the idea.  All that to say whatever the initial diagnosis, the end result can be good.  Don't give up and please check in here when you can.  We're all friends even though we may never meet.

----------


## FredK

Ivan, I'm sorry to hear about this news and, especially, the impact it is having on your wife. It was good to see your response earlier today, though, and know you're still in the forums. We're praying for you in this household!

----------


## Gelsenbury

Ivan, please accept my best wishes too. It will take a lot of strength, but you will find it.

----------


## Kevin Winn

Ivan,
So sorry to hear your news.  The worst part is the not knowing.  You have my heartfelt wishes for the best outcome possible.

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

Dear Ivan, I'm very sorry to read this. Without ever having met you, from your posts I know for sure you are a really fine fellow. All the best to you.

----------


## Dave Kirkpatrick

Hi Ivan - I'm a late comer to the mandolin world and faithfully read the Cafe to try to more fully understand the instrument and how it's played. I've come to highly value your thoughts and opinions. Whatever happens going forward, please know you've been a positive influence for many of us. I think it's safe to say we'll all be keeping you in our thoughts.

----------


## Jim Franey

Lotsa love comin your way Ivan !
Praying you beat this !
Suburude

----------


## Steve Ostrander

Everybody here is pulling for you Ivan, that’s a lot of prayers and positive thoughts going your way.

----------


## FrontRangeMando

Ivan - I'm looking forward to reading your insightful posts for many years to come.  Best wishes for your speedy treatment and recovery.  Bill

----------


## Frankdolin

Now that's a "mic drop". Peace my friend.

----------


## Nick Gellie

Hi Ivan

My heart goes to you ol mate.  I hope you recover from treatment and may the lord be with you in your journey at your darkest hour.

Nico

----------


## LadysSolo

Ivan, I'm really sorry to hear that you possibly may have cancer. I am hoping the biopsy is negative, and you may just have a "nodule," or perhaps were exposed to something in your younger years that left you with scar tissue in your lung (I worked as an oncology nurse for 23 years.) Scar tissue and unexplained nodules are not unheard of, and it is a real possibility. But be sure to let us know - there are many of us pulling for you!

----------

Lane Pryce

----------


## Lane Pryce

Attitude is everything! Fight the good fight. Lp

----------


## Steve Weeks

I hope your biopsy results are favorable. There are many things that present as lung cancer but are less dire. Also, many kinds of cancer are much more treatable now than even just a few years ago. In case of the worst, I wish you strength, peace and competent and compassionate healthcare providers.
One of my co-workers had a nodule in his lung that was provisionally diagnosed as cancer. On the biopsy it turned out to be an encapsulated infection of some kind. I Hope something like this is what you have.
Steve

----------


## Andy B

Ivan,

Thinking of you, hoping for the best, and wishing you well.

Andy

----------


## Al Trujillo

Ivan... I havent been here as long as many but in that time you became a favorite. I also went through a cancer scare in 2002 and the time between suspecting and knowing truly is the cruelest.  It came out right for me and Im praying for the same for you.  God bless!

----------


## Mike Arakelian

Ivan....I’m so sorry to hear of your possibly having cancer.  Stay positive and we’ll all hope for the very best for you.  You’ll be in our thoughts and prayers.

----------


## thecelloronin

Don't be so quick to declare hopelessness! These are fearful times, but nothing is set in stone for you just yet. If there's a financial need to sell your gear, do it without question. But, it seems kind of crazy to just give up the things you love because you _might_ have a life-threatening disease. These are the times you'll need the things that remind you of why it's great to be alive. Even if it is cancer, I've seen a lot of anecdotal evidence that the strength of one's spirit (in tandem with excellent doctors) is a deciding factor in making it through to the other side of remission. Accepting a fate before it's been given to you seems dangerously self-defeating. Please hang onto those axes a little longer - regret is a terrible thing to live with.

Sincerely wishing you the best of outcomes. Haven't interacted with you on these forums directly, but have lurked long enough to appreciate your perspective on things.

----------

Bob Clark, 

Caleb, 

LadysSolo

----------


## Timbofood

Ivan, we have had so many enjoyable  “chats”! This is very disturbing news, rest assured that you and your family will be in my prayers, feel free to let me know if there is anything I can offer in support!

----------


## Billy Packard

Ivan, don't toss in the towel too soon, lad.

Keep your treasures close and your wife closer.

Many are the survivors.


Billy

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I have the op. to drain the fluid around my right lung tomorrow which will be a big help. Right now i can hardly climb the stairs in my home without being totally out of breath. A biopsy sample will be taken at the same time & i'll get the verdict on Thursday 14th Feb.

   It's been utter hell both for me & my wife. To say that such a situation messes with your mind has to be the biggest understatement ever, in the known universe. The uncertainty just takes over & that's all you can think of - evil beyond description !!,
                                                                                                                                                                         Ivan :Frown:

----------

mee, 

thecelloronin

----------


## Tavy

Good luck for tomorrow Ivan - I had a few collapsed lungs (not at the same time of course!) as a youngster and while having a drain put in is not so pleasant, the effect afterwards is more than worth it.  Good to hear there is some progress at least, take care, John.

----------


## trevor

Good luck Ivan.

----------


## Mandobart

Ivan - I surely hope your diagnosis improves.  I lost my mother to lung cancer in 2003.  She never smoked, but both her parents were heavy smokers and she grew up in coal mining company towns.  She was first diagnosed in 1976; it was very slow growing and she had a good 20 years when it didn't affect her health or quality of life at all.

----------


## John Soper

Best wishes, Ivan!  I've enjoyed your posts over the years.  As a physician who specializes in cancer care, and a care-giver for a spouse who had cancer, I appreciate what you are going through from both sides of the white coat.  Peace come to you.

----------


## MontanaMatt

Beams of love and prayer are shooting through the planet right at you Ivan.  Be well brother.

----------


## Elb2000

Sorry to hear this news. 
I've enjoyed your comments and notes. 
Good luck and the very best wishes.

----------


## OneChordTrick

Positive vibes for you today Ivan!

----------


## trevor

Agreed, keep positive and remeber all those wishing you the very best.

----------


## Drew Egerton

Ivan,

I always appreciate your input here over the years.
I wish the best for you and your family. Just remember if you need a cheer up from a friend you have quite a few here!

----------


## bigskygirl

Hi Ivan, we don’t know each other but I’ve been thinking about you today, let us know how things are going when you can.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi all - On Monday,i had 3.25 litres of fluid drained from around my right lung - twice what they thought i had. The procedure was ok,but the afterpain was off the scale. I now have to wait until Feb 25th for the results. Until then i just need to get rid of the pain of the entry wound in my rib cage,& make sure that my right lung re-inflates properly,
                                                                                                                    Ivan

----------

Astro, 

Bertram Henze, 

dang, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

darylcrisp, 

Eric Platt, 

FredK, 

JEStanek, 

John Lloyd, 

LadysSolo, 

Mike Scott, 

Randi Gormley, 

thecelloronin, 

yankees1

----------


## John Kelly

Ivan, words do not always work when we try to express what we feel, but you are in my thoughts right now.  I haven't been so active here on the forums since my wife's very sudden and totally unexpected death in November, and have just read this thread.  Music has been one of my mainstays since, and I would agree with all the others who are saying to you to keep with it as much as you can.  Dum spiro, spero.
Hang in there.

----------

Astro, 

Bill Cameron, 

Bob Clark, 

derbex, 

EdHanrahan, 

G7MOF, 

Jill McAuley, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## G7MOF

Ivan, I've been there with a cancer scare, and believe me carrying on with little change to your life is very difficult.
One thing I did find was to keep in touch with people who really matter, and hopefully we (The Café) are some of those people.
This is a most uncertain time, but our thoughts are with you. 
Peter.

----------

Mark Gunter

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Peter - Yes,the understanding that you _might_ have dose of the 'BIG C',does rob one of normal thought processes. It's hard to keep rational thoughts on track at times. Right now i'm wrestling with the problem of trying to get a label printed for the box of mandolins i'm sending down to TAMCO on Friday. Apparently DX require a printed label - not a hand written one. I'm hoping that the friend who built my PC for me can help out.

   If all turns out ok,i'll buy myself a Parlour sized guitar & dig into fingerstyle Blues guitar,something i've always loved. My mandolin playing,as much as i loved it,was getting bogged down in the same way that my banjo playing did = playing on my own,for myself = not much funat times. I can still listen though,& if my banjo doesn't sell,i might 'get back on the hoss'.

*John* - My belated & most sincere condolences on the tragic loss of your wife. There's no more bitter pill to swallow than the loss of a loved one.

   The guys & gals on here are totally AWESOME !! - but i (we) always knew that didn't we ?
                                                                                                                            Regards to all - Ivan

----------

Astro, 

Bob Clark, 

Caleb, 

Charles E., 

dang, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

Dave Kirkpatrick, 

FredK, 

Gelsenbury, 

Hubs, 

JEStanek, 

John Kelly, 

Mandobart, 

Mark Gunter, 

MontanaMatt

----------


## trevor

Hi Ivan,

It sounds as though it went OK, that's good news. Could you please email me a phone number.

Thanks.

----------


## Mark Gunter

Ivan, glad to hear all went well with the drainage procedure, hoping the pain subsides soon and the lung gets good and strong over time. Hoping for a good report on the biopsy results.

Also, best of luck with the consignment sales! A parlour guitar and fingerstyle blues sounds like an excellent thing to do going forward. I bought an inexpensive 000 recently and have been enjoying it tremendously. Also, recently selling _all_ my instruments except for one each inexpensive guitar, mandolin and uke has helped me toward achieving a more financially independent and clutter free lifestyle. I applaud anyone who decisively does what needs to be done to face life's challenges - including finding the time to make music. Thanks for keeping us updated, Ivan. All the best to you and your loved ones.

----------


## lukmanohnz

Just saw this thread - I am sending positive energy your way, Ivan, along with everyone else here on the cafe, wishing you safe passage through this dark tunnel to a brighter shore ahead. Stay strong and please keep us posted.

----------


## LadysSolo

Ivan, as one who worked (and still does) in the medical field for many years, if the chest tube is still in, it hurts coming out too, but for much less time. As your lung re-expands, your breathing should get much easier. I am hoping and praying that the results are no cancer. Thinking about you every day, and wishing you all the best.

----------


## Josh Levine

Pullin for ya Ivan!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi all - The real pain from the draining op.came for the nerve endings in my right shoulder. The tube went through my rib cage high up on the right side & it did inflame the nerves. Nerve pain as you might know is as bad as it gets - it'll get better over time,
                                                                                                                                                                  Ivan

PS - 3.25 Litres = 0.86 gallons ???????? :Disbelief:

----------

David Rambo, 

JEStanek

----------


## Tavy

> Hi all - The real pain from the draining op.came for the nerve endings in my right shoulder. The tube went through my rib cage high up on the right side & it did inflame the nerves. Nerve pain as you might know is as bad as it gets - it'll get better over time,
>                                                                                                                                                                   Ivan
> 
> PS - 3.25 Litres = 0.86 gallons ????????


That's a heck of a lot of fluid!

And yes those drains are pretty unpleasant going in - coming out, at least when I had it done, was nothing short of miraculous though, mind you, I suspect they dosed me up with something mighty powerful 'cos I floated all the way down to X-Ray  :Smile: 

Wishing you the best, John.

----------


## HonketyHank

Hi Ivan. I'm just checking in to let you know I'm thinking about you. Here's to a smooth road to recovery.

----------


## Pete Braccio

I am so sorry to hear this, Ivan. My thoughts and prayers go out to you.

Have you talked to your doc about Lyrica (Pregabalin) for the never pain?

Pete

----------


## Skip Kelley

Ivan, you are in my prayers.

----------


## ollaimh

so sorry for your suffering. i'll put int a prayer. hope you recover

----------


## CarlM

Hopefully this song is not out of place or inappropriate for you.  You are among good company with Sam in this.  All the best to you and hopefully it works out for you.  Nothing is easy.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

All mandolins now gone down to TAMCO UK. Only my banjo & Tokai Elec. guitar & Roland amp. now to sell. Right now,i've no inclination even to_ listen_ to music of any sort,let alone play,
                                                                                        Ivan

----------


## dang

Hang in there Ivan, the rough parts can sure get to a person...  We’re all hoping for you!

----------


## Bill Clements

Ivan, I hope that family and friends, like so many of us here, bring you strength and reassurance that you can prevail.  Have hope.  Take one day at a time.

----------


## Markus

It's been a long time since I visited here regularly, but you are one of the personalities who I remember best.

The mandolin world is pulling for you.

----------


## David Rambo

You have been in my thoughts and prayers ever since I saw your post.  Dr.'s predictions aren't always correct, so don't despair. We're all pulling for your complete recovery.

----------


## atetone

Ivan,,, as a person who has been through all of the treatments for Stage 3B cancer which was discovered just about too late for treatment I feel for your angush at this difficult time.
All is not lost though.
In my case after some surgeries and months of copious chemo and the legal lifetime limit of radiation I am still alive and kicking after 8 years.
Not feeling too bad either, all things considered.
It really wasn't as bad as you might think.
It is perfectly doable.

The darkest days will pass once a plan is in place.
The feelings of fear and despair get replaced by concentration on the job at hand which is to make the treatment regimen  your new job.
Once you get to that stage then it gets mentally easier.
I just noticed that you have not yet been diagnosed as definately having cancer which is a great thing but I know that the mental anguish of waiting is all consuming.
It gets easier.

Keep your chin up!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From atetone - _" The darkest days will pass once a plan is in place."_ That's 100% what i'm hoping for right now. The waiting is
horrific !.
   Thank you for your reassuring words & may you have many more years of health & enjoyment with your loved ones,
                                                                                                                                                              Ivan

----------

allenhopkins, 

LadysSolo, 

pops1, 

trevor

----------


## CES

Ivan, any updates? When we say you’re in our thoughts and prayers, we mean it, my friend!

I hope my “Carcinoma Blues” reference didn’t upset you. I made it because he’s a survivor. Apples to oranges, I know, but it truly is amazing how cancer treatment has advanced in even the past 10 years...

Peace and love!

----------


## Roda

So sorry to hear this, Ivan. I wish you all the best!

----------


## Polecat

Ivan, I wish you all the best, and that you may have the strength you need.

----------


## tonydxn

Good luck Ivan . . . always appreciated your comments. I hope they won't be coming to an end just yet.

----------


## Silly Moustache

Hi Ivan, it's the Silly Moustache here, the guy with the Lebeda F-5. In January 2017 they told me I had tongue/throat cancer. I went through two nasty biopsy hunts and then chemo and radio. I got every possible side effect they I knew of. 

I have been a singer and public speaker.   I no longer have any taste buds not saliva glands but I've worked hard to get my voice (well, a voice) back and whilst the lecture circuit is over for me, I'm singing and playing again. Life changing? Yes, but it's life, and I'm enjoying it - in fact it seems even more precious now. 

Getting old is increasingly hard work for all, especially with an illness like this but you CAN come out the other side! 
Just keep fighting!

There has never been a better time to get cancer! 

I'm thinking of you (like so many here) 

I haven't played mando for ages but got mine out last week. 

Here's me trying to get the feel of it again  - https://youtu.be/3U8-pBRITY0://

and https://youtu.be/kwXq-ltMyLY

Who's to say you won't be asking  Trevor to send your Weber back home soon?

Keep up the fight!

Love and fortitude ,

ol' Andy 

We haven't given up on you yet, don't

----------


## HonketyHank

I'm a survivor, too. I suspect there are a bunch of us here. We are all pulling for you.

----------


## Scott R

Thinking of you today, Ivan. Wishing the best for you.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi all - Tomorrow,29th Feb.,i have an appointment with a cancer specialist at one of our top North of Engalnd hospitals. I expect to be told that i'll be having a course of Chemotherapy. How long that will last & what the outcome will be,is another unknown. Right now,i'm looking forward to it,as bad as it might be,if it means that it might be 'cured' - or at least go into remission for a few years.

   My Lebeda mandolin sold within 4 days down at TAMCO,& my Ellis sold 3 days later - just my Weber "Fern" to go,
                                                                                                                                                         Ivan

----------

Daniel Nestlerode, 

Denny Gies, 

derbex, 

Jill McAuley, 

Johnny60, 

LadysSolo, 

Mark Gunter, 

mee, 

Mike Scott, 

pops1, 

RickPick, 

Ryk Loske, 

William Smith

----------


## Frankdolin

Hi Ivan, My thoughts are with you everyday as I'm sure are all your friends here and elsewhere. So glad there's some light. Peace.

----------


## dang

> Hi all - Tomorrow,29th Feb.,


On this side of the “pond” tomorrow is March 1st, you must have something else on your mind!  :Grin: 

I hope everything goes well!  Keep us posted

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Dang - _" On this side of the “pond” tomorrow is March 1st, you must have something else on your mind ! "_ Yep ! - I wonder what it could be ?. Right now,that's as good as it gets for my mental state !,
                                                                                                                   Ivan

----------

dang, 

G7MOF

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

> Hi all - Tomorrow,29th Feb.,i have an appointment with a cancer specialist at one of our top North of Engalnd hospitals. I expect to be told that i'll be having a course of Chemotherapy. How long that will last & what the outcome will be,is another unknown. Right now,i'm looking forward to it,as bad as it might be,if it means that it might be 'cured' - or at least go into remission for a few years.
> 
>    My Lebeda mandolin sold within 4 days down at TAMCO,& my Ellis sold 3 days later - just my Weber "Fern" to go,
>                                                                                                                                                          Ivan


Wishing you the best possible outcome, Ivan.  Keep us updated if you can.

Daniel

----------


## Beanzy

Ivan good luck with the chemo etc. Cancer is a bugger. I remember from my brief encounter in 2009 how it just takes over your thoughts and everything seems to centre around the unwelcome presence. I got so wrapped up in thinking about it I once missed a doctors appointment as I had gone for a walk to clear my head and just lost track of time. Luckily some chemo and an operation had me out the other side.

My my wish for you is that you’re on here next spring wishing that you hadn’t got rid of the mandolins as you then have to get some new ones for the years ahead. That’ll be the best MAS thread ever as we all pile in with recommendations.

All the best each step of the way.

Eoin

----------


## CES

Thanks for the update, Ivan. Knowing what youre dealing with and how to battle is definitely better than the uncertainty and the anxiety that produces. Now, go kick cancers a$$!!

----------


## RustyMadd

As has been expressed before me, nothing but love and light for you Ivan.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi all - Unfortunately,the form of cancer that i have,Mesothelioma - is incurable. It can however be 'controlled' by chemotherapy,but to what extent, & for how long is an unknown,as it depends greatly on the individual.

   I begin a course of chemo. on March 13th,so,it's another 'long wait' (11 days),something that really drives me down. It feels at times as though i've been abandoned !. It really is hell !!!,
                                                                             Ivan

----------

JEStanek, 

LadysSolo, 

Mark Gunter, 

mee, 

Randi Gormley, 

Timbofood

----------


## seankeegan

Really sorry to read this Ivan.

----------


## Tavy

So sorry to hear this Ivan, lost for words, and thinking of you!

----------


## Johnny60

Sorry Ivan.  Good luck with the chemo.  Thinking of you.  John

----------


## Ron McMillan

Like everyone else, I'm really sorry and saddened to hear this, Ivan. Best of luck with the chemo. 

ron

----------


## RichieK

Many are thinking of you Ivan! Stay strong.

----------


## Martin Ohrt

I'm so sorry to hear this - all the best Ivan! Hopefully the chemo will do something good.

----------


## Bertram Henze

I am very sorry Ivan. Of all the curses out there, did it have to be Mesothelioma? I read it's caused by asbestos - were you ever exposed to that substance?

I do hope they can fix the symptoms for as much time as you might have left inside this body.

----------


## Mark Gunter

We're pulling for you, Ivan.

----------


## almeriastrings

Ivan.... not been on here much lately due to other pressures... so missed this earlier.

Thinking of you, friend. Your input on mandolin and bluegrass has always been relevant, meaningful and much appreciated.

With you.

----------

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## dang

Sad news Ivan, so sorry to hear...

I am glad for your many contributions over the years and I hope you can it keep up!

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I've been away for a while and only read this. I'm really sorry to hear this news.
I feel I've got to know you quite well over the years on the cafe here.

----------


## LadysSolo

Ivan, you can do this, I really believe it. All my best wishes to you, you are in my thoughts daily.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hello Bertram - Yes,Mesothelioma is usually associated with asbestos - but !. It can be caused by other things. Even small children who haven't been exposed to asbestos can get it. Myself - i've never been exposed to asbestos in any form,so how this has happened,i don't know,
                               Ivan

----------


## Russ Jordan

So sorry to hear the diagnosis.  Prayers and best wishes.

----------


## William Smith

I'm bummed out for you about hearing about this but there is always miracles even today, belief is a strong thing no matter faith or no faith at all "just believe", the mind is a wonder and self healing can be done, I've seen it and lived it! You still can live a happy long remaining time with your loved ones. You have my personal email buddy if you want to chat, I'll help however I can-even if it means reading a line or two!

----------


## John Kelly

Ivan, words can seems so empty at a time like this.  You are in my thoughts.

----------

Ivan Kelsall

----------


## atetone

Ivan ,,, without a doubt your prognosis is a tough one to fathom .
It is a hard one to even believe.
I note that you still have motivation based on the fact that you jumped right on the task of selling your mandolins.
Many people in your situation could not muster up the courage to take care of business like you have.
I hope you can channel that motivation  to the task at hand which is to focus on your treatment program.
As I previously told you I was given slim to no chance of survival for my cancer.
The magic and highly doubtful goal was to try to last 5 years and that was not really considered to be a very realistic outcome.
 I am up to 8 years now. 
I am not "cured" but I am an example of a case in which the dire prognosis has so far been proven to be wrong.
And I am still chugging along.
This could happen with you too.
Once the waiting ended and the treatments started I focused on them completely with an intensity that left no room for stress.
I didn't spend any time worrying about it at all.
I think that really helped me maintain strength. No energy wasted on stressing.
We are all very different makeups and of course I can't tell you "the answer" for you.
You have to search for it yourself and I wish you all the best in finding what puts you in a comfort zone that allows the treatments the opportunity to achieve the best possible results.
Survival can  and does happen.
Keep us informed and good luck.

----------

Elb2000, 

Ivan Kelsall, 

Jill McAuley, 

Ryk Loske, 

Scot Thayer

----------


## bigskygirl

So sorry Ivan, please know that we are all thinking of you in this difficult time.

----------


## CES

Ivan, 

We’re all sorry for you, brother, so no need to feel sorry for yourself. It’s time to fight, and a large part of how you do with treatment will depend on your attitude and approach to them. If you haven’t seen it, watch the video below below for some inspiration:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=HuoVM9nm42E

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi all - Right now,apart from my up coming Chemo.,*everything i'm doing is to make things easier for my wife* should the worst happen. She knows where i bought my mandolins,but she wouldn't have any idea re.selling them. I had to order a custom made box & packing,pack them up securely & then find a courier to deliver them. Fortunately,i did both without too much trouble. I still have my banjo to sell,& my elec. guitar & amp.

    Being honest - yes,i do feel sorry for myself,why the he** shouldn't i ?. But that is so insignificant against the apalling sadness that i feel knowing  what my wife will have to go through - that's the real killer !!,
                                                                                                              Ivan

----------

addamr, 

almeriastrings, 

Bob Clark, 

dang, 

G7MOF, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## Bill Cameron

Your wit and wisdom is much appreciated in this forum, Ivan. Here’s to you and your loved ones.

----------

almeriastrings

----------


## CES

There’s the Ivan we know and love! Best of luck in taking care of things so your wife won’t have to. I hope it all goes as smoothly and quickly as your mandolin sales  :Wink:

----------


## re simmers

Ivan,
You are in our prayers.   
I appreciate all of your cafe writings.   I just looked back at some old conversations.   This is a good way to get to know good people, and youre one of the many here.   
Feel free to pm me anytime.  
Blessings to you and your wife.
Bob Simmers

Im sorry Im so late replying, but I dont get to spend as much time on here as I used to.

----------


## Eric Hanson

Hello Ivan,
I have been in your wife’s shoes. My wife had a stage 3 breast cancer diagnosis in September of 2015. Her treatment posed certain challenges on both of us. 
She read in her research that a supportive mate provides a 12% greater chance at success/survival than those without such. I am so glad you have a wife who dearly loves you. You can, as did my wife, refer to her as your “12%”. :-) 
Whatever happens know that you are cared for and appreciated. 
My hope is for you to face the challenges of Chemo with great strength. Stay away from sugar. It is a favorite food of cancer. 
My wife chose to make vegetable smoothies so she could get her vegies down regularly. 
May you find joy in every hour that is given to you as a gift.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Eric - Healthy cells also need sugar to function. All foods contain some form of 'sugar',so cutting out _sugary foods_ may help,there's still a lot of sugar derived from other foods circulating in our bodies. Again,as my doc. told me,it's dependent on the individual. One of the unfortunate aspects of cancer,is that while you do need to eat 'normally' (or as normally as a 74 year old wants to),the way it messes with your mind robs you of almost any appetite at all. It's no wonder people with cancer loose weight = it's not simply because of the disease.

   Thanks all of you for your thoughts & good wishes - they do indeed mean an awful lot. I'm struggling to get through each day. Apart from reading,something i've done since my grandfather taught me to read at age 4 (his father was a skilled printer,so there were always books around),i've no interest in anything. Even music which to me,_is a joyous thing_,has no appeal in the totally un-joyous situation in which i find myself. Peace & quiet & a good book is *it* for me right now,

                                                                                                     God bless every one of you for you kindness - Ivan

----------

Al Trujillo, 

Beanzy, 

derbex, 

Eric Platt, 

Johnny60, 

Mark Gunter

----------


## John Kelly

Ivan, when my wife died totally unexpectedly in November last year, I lost interest in playing or even listening to any music, and I abandoned the MC site, something I was on every day, and usually more than once.  I could not get myself motivated to try recording for the SAW group or even just get an instrument out.  I am the same age as you are, and while our situations are obviously so very different, we both have been hammered with stunning blows which cannot just be shaken off.  The speed of her passing certainly made me very much more aware of my own mortality, and as she was eight years my junior, I had always assumed she'd easily outlive me!

With amazing support from my daughters and their families and also from the world of Girlguiding UK (Elaine was very active at national level in the movement) and a group of close friends I have managed to get back to playing and listening again, and actually last Wednesday played a first gig  since E's passing away.  There are songs and tunes I still cannot deal with at present, but the experience of entertaining again was much better than I would have expected.

The support and positive energy generated in this thread has been just amazing, and it may well be that you might find yourself putting down the book in the near future and picking up an instrument.  Only you can make this move.

Thinking about you and yours.

----------


## Timbofood

Ivan,
I have told you before that I truly respect you and this situation is no different.
You are exhibiting the grace, kindness and, respect for others in your inimitable style!
Interesting factoid,
My Father was a very frustrated printer (we actually had a Heidelberg in the garage) and instilled an appreciation for typography in me!

----------


## Eric Hanson

Ivan,
I’m sorry if I caused you any trouble. I wished in no way to do so. 
Yes. All bodies are different. My sincere hope is you do very well. And your body accepts the treatment very well. 
May you find peace where you can. May the love of those near you be a healing. 
Take care friend. We look forward to anything you can share as your body heals.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Ivan,

I'm speechless, and so sorry for you.  I've been sitting on this reply for a few days not knowing what to say.

I wish you the best possible outcomes and a long life.

Daniel

----------

G7MOF

----------


## Paul Cowham

Ivan, I'm so sorry to read this. If you're feeling up to it then I could try and visit sometime soon?

----------


## allenhopkins

> Hi all - Unfortunately,the form of cancer that i have,Mesothelioma - is incurable. It can however be 'controlled' by chemotherapy,but to what extent, & for how long is an unknown,as it depends greatly on the individual.


Very sorry to hear this.  My wife's uncle's family, several of whom worked in a Quincy MA shipyard, lost two or three to mesothelioma.  Of course, they worked through the 1950's to 1980's dealing with sprayed asbestos.

Techniques for managing this form of cancer have improved substantially, possibly due to the funding provided in the US as a result of liability findings against asbestos companies.  They sound quite strenuous, but, depending on what stage your "meso" is in, prognoses for extended survival are guardedly optimistic.

Keep us posted as much as you can...  We all hope for the best of outcomes for you.

----------


## Randi Gormley

So sorry to read this ... keeping you in my thoughts. My religious service includes a place to ask for strength to those who are ill and i'll do so for you if you don't mind. I figure any positive energy is worthwhile!

----------


## LadysSolo

Ivan, of course you have the right to feel sorry for yourself - your diagnosis truly sucks! 
One of the tricks we used (in the 23 years I worked on the oncology unit) was to put food on a small plate, and less of it. A large plate of food looked overwhelming. We would cut sandwiches into fourths, and give people 1/4 of a sandwich every couple of hours. A bunch of grapes looked overwhelming, so we would give them 10 grapes at a time. We would fill a large sippy cup with the beverage of choice and ask the person to take a sip every 15 to 30 minutes. The key was small amounts often. Hope these ideas help. I think about you daily.

----------


## yankees1

Praying for you Ivan !

----------


## RickPick

Ivan, You didn’t know it, but you were the reason I bought my Weber Fern! I think of you often whenever I take it down off the wall, and I’m going to play the best I possibly can for you. You deserve better, no doubt, but I’ll give it my best. You keep giving it your best too. Folks beat cancer all the time!

----------

bbcee

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Hi Rick* -  I hope that you enjoy your Weber as much as i enjoyed mine. They're terrific mandolins by any standard. Unfortunately,the type of Cancer that i have is pretty severe,so holding on to *any* of my instruments,isn't really an option in my case.

    I have my first session of Chemotherapy tomorrow - so i'll see how i feel after that,although the immediate effect is to make you feel very tired. I'll have to keep my fingers crossed & hope for the best,
                                                                                                      Ivan

----------

Astro, 

Dave Fultz, 

Eric Platt, 

HonketyHank, 

JEStanek, 

John MacPhee, 

LadysSolo, 

Mark Gunter, 

RickPick

----------


## Kevin K

Praying for you sir.

----------


## Perry

Best wishes to you Ivan. I hope that you have the energy and will to keep playing.

----------


## Louise NM

Ivan, I'm another one who is pulling for you on good results with the chemo. I have three friends with stage IV cancers right now, and all three are pretty darn stable, at least for the moment, on new drugs. Oncology research is moving quickly, and cancers that were hopeless just a few years ago are much more manageable now. Hope this is true for you.

----------


## Jeff Mando

Ivan, not to give false hope and I'm not a doctor, but my 86 year old Mother is a 35 year survivor of breast cancer.  We lost Dad to stage IV melanoma but the Chemotherapy kept him around for 9 years after the diagnosis and during treatment a couple weeks a month he was still able to pursue his hobby of driving and polishing his old car and going to car events.  We hated to lose him, but the Chemotherapy really prolonged his life, IMHO.

I am hoping for the BEST, for you!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi all - Thanks once more for all your good wishes & kind thoughts. I have to have blood tests / x-ray & an ECG prior to Chemo.,to make sure that i'm ok to have it - let's hope so !!,
                                                                  Regards -Ivan

----------

bbcee, 

Caleb, 

Dagger Gordon, 

danielpatrick, 

Eric Platt, 

HonketyHank, 

John MacPhee, 

Mark Gunter, 

Mike Scott, 

pops1, 

Timbofood

----------


## trevor

Hi Ivan,

Good luck with the Chemo.

----------


## Frankdolin

> Hi Ray - Re. 'the future' - i might not have a very long one,but i don't yet know. So - _i'm taking care of the present_ & ridding myself of all my instruments. If i survive,then i think i'll take up the one instrument style that i never *really* got stuck into - fingerstyle Blues guitar. I can get a decent Takamine parlour sized guitar for £200,it'll do.
> 
>    I've just advertised my 2005 Japanese built Tokai Breezysound elec.guitar & the Roland Blues Cube BC 30 watt amp on UK Gumtree. They're in 100% MINT condition - ( pardon the pics.),
>                                                                                  Ivan


 Hi Ivan, This post of yours and your situation inspired me to get off my butt and start getting my original music down while I can. It's raw just me and drums with a practice amp PA but time is short isn't it.This the first time posted and dedicated to you, Ivan Kelsall   ps I do see the irony of posting this on social media... Pss.I did not notice the 1st photo I made the video w/ random photos of mine..on a shuffle .

----------


## HonketyHank

I've been there. I've got your back. Go get 'em, Ivan.

----------


## tburcham

Ivan, you will be in my prayers.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi folks - I'm very deeply appreciative of the fact that our illustrious leader Scott T.,hasn't closed this thread.

   I've been a member for 13 years & as you might see,i've posted a fair few 'posts' etc.. I've got to know a great many of you folks via the cafe, & have made many friends on here over that time,many have become firm e-mail buddies !.

   It was only my deep love for Bluegrass music which has sustained & kept me 'moving' for close to 56 years,that as i saw my 'playing days' coming to an end,i thought that i'd explain 'why'.  I never intended it to be a chronicle of what's going on right now,but it is a very cathartic thing to do,& you are still my good friends !. 

   I know that many folks on here have gone through similar illnesses,but they affect folk in different ways. Some folks are strong willed enough to ''tough it out'',others aren't - i seem to be one of those. Not 'wimpy',but very,very deeply saddened,which has affected my life on the most basic level. 

   My first Chemo. session on Wed. went ok,but i wouldn't recommend it as a day out !.  A review comes up on March 27th to see what's going on,& then 3 more sessions. I'll have to see how things go & take it from there. Right now,the Chemo. session's left me feeling a tad 'jittery',but otherwise ok (seemingly).

    I must pay tribute to the nursing staff that dealt with me - they were ''off the planet'', totally & utterly awesome in every way possible. If they were in the armed services - it would be Gold medals all round. No praise could be high enough !,
                                                                                                            Regards - Ivan

----------

almeriastrings, 

bbcee, 

Beanzy, 

Bill Clements, 

Bob Bass, 

Bob Clark, 

Charles E., 

dang, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

danielpatrick, 

David Rambo, 

FredK, 

HonketyHank, 

JEStanek, 

Jill McAuley, 

Johnny60, 

Mark Gunter, 

Markus, 

Martin Ohrt, 

Mike Scott, 

pops1, 

Randi Gormley, 

RickPick, 

Tavy, 

ThompsonII, 

Timbofood, 

Tom Sanderson, 

yankees1

----------


## CES

Continued support and prayers, brother. Praying for a good response to and tolerance of the chemo, and that your spirits may be as good or bad as you need them to be as you work through this!

----------


## jaycat

Sadness is an appropriate response to what you are going thru. Allow yourself to feel it, please don't beat yourself up about it.

We are all behind you, I hope that is a comfort.

----------


## ThompsonII

I'm sure we've met at festivals (I'm a Didmarton regular) but I can't picture your face! You've posted many interesting posts over the years but this is the really important stuff in life  so don't stop posting now! After giving over 14k posts supporting the forum, it's the least we can do to support you through the cafe 
My prayers are echoing Chuck's and others. Peace be with you.

----------


## Timbofood

Ivan, I think you are displaying great grace in facing this most trying time, we have written personally about what’s going on. The posts you have offered through the years have been well considered at times when I may have gone off on a tangent and you have brought me back to center. I am praying for your health, as well as trying to figure out some way to afford a trip to the U.K. to meet face to face some of the very interesting folks I’ve met through this forum as well as a grilling forum I frequent! The sooner the better.
I’d have to agree, a day in the chemo recliner is not one I’d say is a “fun” day either.
Be well, my friend.

----------


## LadysSolo

> I know that many folks on here have gone through similar illnesses,but they affect folk in different ways. Some folks are strong willed enough to ''tough it out'',others aren't - i seem to be one of those. Not 'wimpy',but very,very deeply saddened,which has affected my life on the most basic level. 
> 
>     I must pay tribute to the nursing staff that dealt with me - they were ''off the planet'', totally & utterly awesome in every way possible. If they were in the armed services - it would be Gold medals all round. No praise could be high enough !,
>                                                                                                             Regards - Ivan


It is very true that the diagnosis affects everyone differently, as does the treatment. And believe or not, we nurses become very attached to our patients (particularly on oncology units - I speak from 23 years' experience on such a unit) and very protective of them. Thank you on behalf of all oncology nurses - we continue to care very much about our patients, and very much rejoice in their success in getting through their treatments.

----------

almeriastrings, 

Bernie Daniel, 

Bill Clements, 

Bob Bass, 

dang, 

darylcrisp, 

dscullin, 

HonketyHank, 

Johnny60, 

Mark Gunter, 

pops1, 

wildpikr

----------


## RustyMadd

We all love you and wish you all the best Ivan. And many of us want you to know that cancer is beatable. I have had 3 diagnoses and 2 operations. Currently I am pretty darned healthy and very thankful.

Each of us "walks that lonesome road" by ourselves, but that doesn't mean we are alone, nor should we despair. While we may look to our sides and see no one physically beside ourself, many accompany us on our journey in spirit and prayer. So, chin up, chest out, and onward through the fog of uncertainty my brother. God bless you friend. You are loved.

----------


## jim simpson

Ivan, as a long time Cafe member, I feel like you are family to me. As so many others have expressed, I pray for your health and recovery. This world becomes smaller with each connection we make. I'm blessed to know you and this community.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hello folks - Just a quick update on the Chemo. business - basically it's evil !!!.  The worst effects are a constant feeling of having been gut punched / my taste buds have gone AWOL & the sort of 'synthetic fatigue' just drop kicks you !.

   I wouldn't mind the feeling in my stomach so much,as long as i could eat,but the Chemo. robs your taste buds of any true sensation of taste or texture - especially if it's pastry,biscuits ('cookies' to you folk) or pasta. Even ordinary things like tomatoes taste like nothing. It's no wonder folk on Chemo. loose weight. 

   The tiredness that i was told to expect duly arrived - but it's not TRUE tiredness,it's a sort of mental tension that feels as though the top of your head's about to explode - it's not a 'sleepy' sort of tiredness. 'True' tiredness arrived yesterday after a few nights of having to take a sleeping tablet to sleep. During the day,i actually yawned,so,taking my queue from that,i slept without a sleeping tablet for the first time in a long time. I was pretty much on the verge of collapsing because of the tiredness. 

   It's another day,so i'll see how i get on. I have a revue next Wed. 27th March,for blood tests x-rays etc. to see what's happening. If all's going ok - i only have another 3 months of Chemo. to go - won't that be fun ???,
                                                                                                                                     Best wishes to all - Ivan

----------

Astro, 

Bob Bass, 

Bob Clark, 

Caleb, 

ccravens, 

dang, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

Dave Kirkpatrick, 

FredK, 

HonketyHank, 

JEStanek, 

Jill McAuley, 

jim simpson, 

Mark Gunter, 

Mark Wilson, 

Mike Scott, 

pops1, 

Randi Gormley, 

Timbofood, 

Tom Sanderson

----------


## Dave Bradford

Ivan, is medical use of cannabis something you might consider?  It has proven to be helpful to reduce many of the side effects for many chemo patients in the US, and I understand it is also now available in the UK.

----------

ccravens, 

MontanaMatt

----------


## Doug Brock

Ivan, I'm surprised that you're getting the "taste" issue so quickly. For me, it was a gradual descent over the five months of Chemo till I reached the full "everything tastes like wet cardboard" problem in the last few rounds. People couldn't understand why it was so difficult for me to eat, that I should just go ahead and eat even if the food is tasteless, but wet cardboard doesn't go down well, and it keeps you on the edge of gagging! I also couldn't tolerate foods or liquids that were cooler than room temperature, so that made things even worse. 

My sympathies!

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

*Hi Doug* - The 'taste' thingy is total crap !!!. I'm going to embark on a diet of hot/spicy & Pickled types of food. The ONLY things that have tasted 'real' so far are pickled foods such as Pickled Mussels / Fish (tinned Tuna mixed with a gallon or so of vinegar/salt/pepper), & i'm going to try some VERY highly spiced roast Pork spare ribs today. They'll have to be *at least  Jalapeño heat*,otherwise the way my taste buds are,i'll never taste them. Plenty of smoked Paprika & Garlic as well should swing it ?. Even my *very* strong morning cup of Coffee tastes bland. I suppose that mainly - it's about making sure that i do eat something. At the moment, apart from feeling hungry & wanting to eat,i could do without the hassle of crap tasting food. Stick to the Jack Daniels my inner self tells me (LOL !). Realistically,i very rarely drink spirits of any sort,although i do like JD !. They hit my stomach like a Mac truck on steroids !!!. I had a drink of Cognac mixed with Ginger Ale a couple of nights ago,hoping for some 'taste' & i might as well have been drinking water.  

* Hi Dave* - _'' Is medical use of cannabis something you might consider ?''_ The use of that would come under the jurisdiction of my Doc. & i doubt if he'd play ball on that account. He won't even prescribe a decent number of Diazepam tablets which help if i'm feeling a tad jittery during the day.  I'm on the lookout for a good supply of Heroin or Crack Cocaine (LOL !!) :Disbelief: 

   In a word - it's  _'go it alone'_ each day. Try things out to see if they work or not - it's all i can do right now - & 3 more months to go  - oh well !,
                                  Regards to all - Ivan :Wink:

----------

Astro, 

Bernie Daniel, 

dang, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

Dave Bradford, 

Doug Brock, 

Mark Gunter, 

Mike Scott, 

RickPick, 

Timbofood

----------


## Dave Kirkpatrick

You are a warrior Ivan. Keep going.

----------


## Doug Brock

> *Hi Doug* - The 'taste' thingy is total crap !!!. I'm going to embark on a diet of hot/spicy & Pickled types of food. The ONLY things that have tasted 'real' so far are pickled foods such as Pickled Mussels / Fish (tinned Tuna mixed with a gallon or so of vinegar/salt/pepper), & i'm going to try some VERY highly spiced roast Pork spare ribs today. They'll have to be *at least  Jalapeño heat*,otherwise the way my taste buds are,i'll never taste them. Plenty of smoked Paprika & Garlic as well should swing it ?. Even my *very* strong morning cup of Coffee tastes bland. I suppose that mainly - it's about making sure that i do eat something. At the moment, apart from feeling hungry & wanting to eat,i could do without the hassle of crap tasting food. Stick to the Jack Daniels my inner self tells me (LOL !). Realistically,i very rarely drink spirits of any sort,although i do like JD !. They hit my stomach like a Mac truck on steroids !!!. I had a drink of Cognac mixed with Ginger Ale a couple of nights ago,hoping for some 'taste' & i might as well have been drinking water.


I, too, veered toward the hot/spicy foods as my taste buds disappeared, but sadly by the later rounds even that wasn't enough. I couldn't taste salt or hot stuff, either one. It became a matter of preferring to force a bit of food down my throat each day than to be hospitalized.  :Frown:  The only good thing was that my appetite was gone as well, so at least I wasn't fighting hunger.

I don't drink at all, so I was intrigued by your experience with Cognac and Chemo-reduced taste buds. Sorry that didn't work either!

----------


## dang

Thanks for the updates Ivan, sounds like you’re got struggles but also someone to fight for, keep it up!

Meal replacement drinks can be expensive but worth a try if it get’s worse... at least you won’t taste them! Lol

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> I, too, veered toward the hot/spicy foods as my taste buds disappeared, but sadly by the later rounds even that wasn't enough. I couldn't taste salt or hot stuff, either one. It became a matter of preferring to force a bit of food down my throat each day than to be hospitalized.  The only good thing was that my appetite was gone as well, so at least I wasn't fighting hunger.
> 
> I don't drink at all, so I was intrigued by your experience with Cognac and Chemo-reduced taste buds. Sorry that didn't work either!


What kind of chemo meds (names?)were you getting Doug (if you don't mind sharing)?  I wonder if they are similar to what Ivan is getting now?

----------


## Doug Brock

> What kind of chemo meds (names?)were you getting Doug (if you don't mind sharing)?  I wonder if they are similar to what Ivan is getting now?


I had a cocktail including 5-FU (pretty routine for colon cancer). I doubt that is what Ivan is on, but the side effects he's experiencing regarding losing taste were all too familiar. The main side effects for my Chemo was nausea, weakness, wobbly legs, hair thinning (but not total loss), sensitivity to cold (couldn't drink or eat stuff cooler than room temperature), reduction in sense of taste, and peripheral neuropathy. The peripheral neuropathy hasn't decreased since I completed Chemo - my fingertips and toes are numb all the time. Not enough to keep me from playing music, thank goodness (I hadn't played music much in the last few years, but during Chemo I decided to get music back into my life, whether or not I survived the cancer) but I'm still hoping that the numbness will go away within a year or so. Docs say it could be permanent though.

I gather that Ivan is on stronger stuff. It took me a couple of months of Chemo before I really started having major problems with taste.

----------


## Old Growth

I'm like many others on this thread Ivan in that I always enjoyed seeing your name commenting on a thread/topic. Thanks for the many hours of reading your comments, input on all things mandolin related. I wish you a very quick recovery! 

Warm Regards,
Dennis B.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> I had a cocktail including 5-FU (pretty routine for colon cancer). I doubt that is what Ivan is on, but the side effects he's experiencing regarding losing taste were all too familiar. The main side effects for my Chemo was nausea, weakness, wobbly legs, hair thinning (but not total loss), sensitivity to cold (couldn't drink or eat stuff cooler than room temperature), reduction in sense of taste, and peripheral neuropathy. The peripheral neuropathy hasn't decreased since I completed Chemo - my fingertips and toes are numb all the time. Not enough to keep me from playing music, thank goodness (I hadn't played music much in the last few years, but during Chemo I decided to get music back into my life, whether or not I survived the cancer) but I'm still hoping that the numbness will go away within a year or so. Docs say it could be permanent though.
> 
> I gather that Ivan is on stronger stuff. It took me a couple of months of Chemo before I really started having major problems with taste.



Thank you Doug and maybe Ivan will find this interesting as well.  In 1974 I was a newly minted Ph.D. (biochemistry) at Ohio State and debating whether to take a real job at a biochemical supplies company in Ohio or a research post-doc at OSU while I waited for my wife to finish her MBA.  I opted for the post-doc which was a cancer research project with a Dr. Don Witiak the chairman of the Biochemical Pharmacology Department who in turn had been a post-doctoral student of Dr. Charles Heidelberger at the University of Wisconsin.  Who was Dr. Heidelberger?  He was the man who, in the late 60s early 70s had first synthesized 5-Flouro-Uracil and had proposed his new compound could be a drug to kill cancer cells by preventing them from dividing. He received a patent and many awards for this first chemotherapy drug.  

It truly saddens me to realize this beast of a nasty compound with all its systemic toxicity is still in such wide use today.  Many of my friends and my mother were treated with 5FU and each time another case comes to my attention I wonder why it is still being used (I'm not saying there is not a perfectly good reason but you'd think we would have moved past it?).  

A few years into the project, through Don, I met and got to know Charlie and he became a good friend and a scientific father figure to me.  Charlie passed on in the early 1980s (lung cancer -- from smoking?) and at the time he was amazed at how widespread the use of 5-FU had become.  If he were alive today he would be equally surprised and probably shocked I think to realize it is still in such common use.  

Back in the mid-70s we were trying to design targeted chemotherapeutic drugs.  That is drugs that would go to directly to the tumor and not poison the rest of the body like the GI tract and hair follicles etc and make the patient so sick with all the other things you and Ivan describe.  Of course we thought back then (70s) that our science was so very sophisticated and that we could certainly solve this problem.  In truth compared to molecular biology of today we were like Stone Age flint cutters.

There are many drugs today that do target tumors and produce less systemic toxicity but I am truly surprised that much more progress in this area has not been made and that the whole body has to be hammered like that.

----------

Doug Brock, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## HonketyHank

Ivan, I am a tee shirt kind of guy and this morning when I dug this one out of the drawer, I thought of you. This shirt was one of my first 'celebration' purchases after completion of my chemo. It has avoided the rag bag for a lot longer than most of my tee shirts.



If it is too faded to read, it says "LIFE IS        GOOD", "GO LONG". That shirt is nearly 5 years old now and I am still smiling.

ps: I shot my one and only even par 18 hole round about two years later. Also grew my pot belly.

----------

Bill Cameron, 

Bill Clements, 

WaxwellHaus

----------


## J Mangio

Best of luck with your battle. 
As we age, one can’t predict what’s around the corner, the realization for me is I doubt I have longevity on my side, 
both parents died early from one form of Cancer or another. Last year I decided to sell off all my musical instruments 
except one cheapo beater Mandolin.

----------


## LadysSolo

Ivan, I had one young gentleman I took care of who ate Taco Bell (don't know if they are in the UK) for breakfast, lunch, and supper because that was all that tasted good to him during his treatment. Also true about room-temperature foods - we routinely left all foods to get to room temp if people asked for it. You have to do what works for you. But hot foods are relatively popular (at least on this side of the pond right now,) so enjoy! And yes, it's just you need to eat something!

----------

Ryk Loske

----------


## Phil Goodson

Lots of   chedder cheese balls & wheat  crackers kept me from starving during chemo some years ago.  
Whatever works and has calories.  
Lots of Linda Rondstadt CDs helped too!  :Smile:

----------


## Jeff Hildreth

There truly is a light at the end of the tunnel. With your tenacity and will power and technology you'll do fine. 

While I did not endure Chemo therapy I enjoyed 34 radiation treatments over 7-8 weeks back in 2010-2011.. for throat cancer.
Didn't smoke, drink, do drugs, excellent diet and  very healthy and fit otherwise.. just my turn.
I managed the entire 6 month treatment  (also 3 surgeries) without a feeding tube, first person to do so in the 18 years of this particular facility. 

 I was awarded the poster child award for having survived with limited affect.

Taste buds.. everything tasted the same,, metallic and awful for about 2 years. My desire to eat was minimal. 
Saliva reduced by 80 percent. This has stabilized to about 60% loss. I have a great appetite and very energetic and my voice has returned though about an octave lower for the first 1/4 of the day. My taste is back 100%

To maintain caloric count..
Campbells Chicken Noodle soup made with whole cream. Tapioca pudding in the little 8 packs. Carton a day. 

Hang in there and best of luck. 

Jeff

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Folks - *Especially Bernie D.* I'm sorry that i haven't been in touch with you & the guys for a while. I spend very little time on my PC at the moment. I field my e-mails - end of - as long as there aren't too many.

*Jeff* - You got it !!. Lack of taste tends to make you dispair of being able to find anything at all worth eating. I know that i have another 3 Chemo. sessions coming up,so i'm not expecting my sense of taste to return any time soon. 

*   From Phil* - It seems that anything that has flour in it,for me,at the moment has the texture of child's modelling clay - repulsive. I did have a sandwich yesterday slathered with hot Lime pickle & that sank ok. I've found that tinned or fresh fruit tastes ok as well - it's tart & acidic to begin with,so the bitter aftertaste that i get doesn't seem too much out of place. My wife had bought some spicy Chicken Pakoras (see pic.) yesterday & they tasted really nice - so yes,hot / spicy / pickly foods might be the way to go for flavour at this time.

*From Lady Solo* - _" You have to do what works for you."_ Yes - but on a daily basis !!. Each day seems to be different.

   I really don't know what 'chemicals' i'm being given - i suppose that i could have asked !. :Confused:  Unfortunately,it's still a fact that with Chemo.,they have to 'poison' the whole body to get at the bad cells - the Chemo. can't really differentiate between good & bad.
   I've no doubt that at some point in the future,Chemo. might become much more 'targetable' ( i hope),& that other methods for combatting cancers as a whole will be developed.

   OK - I'm done,
                      Warmest regards to all - Ivan

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

dang, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

FredK, 

Kevin Winn, 

LadysSolo, 

Mike Scott, 

Randi Gormley, 

Ryk Loske

----------


## John Kelly

You are showing such courage in your terrible troubles, Ivan.  You are an inspiration in your ability to keep this thread going.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Bill Clements, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi John - As i mentioned in another post - this is a 'cathartic' effort on my part = *''if you talk about it''* you're not sitting dwelling on it so much. Each day is different. Some days i can feel 90% ok - other days NOT !!. It's a constant source of frustration & anger at times. I've been very,very lucky in years past to have had almost no major illnesses at all (Flu etc.),apart from the horrific Flu that i had last March,so this major illness,coming out of the blue the way it did,simply knocked me sideways.

   Me & my wife watched a DVD filmed by a good friend of mine of the 1989 Iron Bridge Bluegrass Festival yesterday afternoon. It was the first time that i've watched / listened to any music of any genre. In the film,i play several instrumentals on my then 2 year old Stelling banjo,& watching some of the mandolin players,i was almost regretful of parting with my 3 mandolins. Having said that - i asked myself,if i still had even one of them,would i play it ?. Probably not.

    I keep as active as i can within limits = if i start to ache / become breathless - i quit !. Reading, as i've always done throughout my whole life,is still the finest therapy - as long as  my back is supported by a nice soft pillow to keep any pressure off my right lung.

    Book being read right now :- ''The Bodies Left Behind'' Jeffrey Deaver crime thiller.  ''Parallel Worlds'' Michio Kaku - purely for the concepts !!  :Confused: 
 
                 Regards - Ivan

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

LadysSolo

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> Hi Folks - *Especially Bernie D.* I'm sorry that i haven't been in touch with you & the guys for a while. I spend very little time on my PC at the moment. I field my e-mails - end of - as long as there aren't too many.......I really don't know what 'chemicals' i'm being given - i suppose that i could have asked !. Unfortunately,it's still a fact that with Chemo.,they have to 'poison' the whole body to get at the bad cells - the Chemo. can't really differentiate between good & bad.
>    I've no doubt that at some point in the future,Chemo. might become much more 'targetable' ( i hope),& that other methods for combatting cancers as a whole will be developed.      OK - I'm done,
>                       Warmest regards to all - Ivan


Send emails when you are up to it and don't worry about anything else.  What makes me sad about the lack of apparent lack of progress in tumor-targeted chemotherapy is we were trying to do this in the early 1970s when our understanding was so crude compared today's knowledge -- it just blows my mind that so much more has not been accomplished in this regard with the incredibly powerful tools of molecular biology that we have today.

----------


## lflngpicker

Ivan, I am so sorry to hear about your cancer.  I know it is hard in so many ways, and letting go of your instruments is one of many losses.  You have my sincere empathy and concern.  You have been a joy to exchange with over the years. I hope that you prevail, friend! Best, Dan

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Bernie - _" ..it just blows my mind that so much more has not been accomplished in this regard with the incredibly powerful tools of molecular biology that we have today. "_

*Bernie* - For me,that simply indicates just how hellishly difficult cancer is to combat. I'm sure that some of the very finest minds in all of medicine have focussed their thoughts on how to combat cancer for decades- but ???. To paraphrase an old saying re.Chemo : - _'' It may not be the best in town,but it'll be the 'best' 'til the best comes around ''_ !.

   As primitive as i may still be,it's earned millions of folk a reprieve & given them years of maybe unexpected life. At the moment,it can't get better than that.

* Dan* - Many thanks indeed.

   I watched an episode of the UK ''Antiques Roadshow'' last night with my wife. A guy on there who worked a a rubbish dump somewhere in London turned up with a box of letter sent by a servant who used to work for Sir Winston Churchill,to her son. She wrote on a daily basis & the guy had over 1,100 letters all about what WC was doing on a daily basis. He also had a boxed cigar of the type that WC used to smoke & one of his top hats - *all genuine* !!.

   The expert placed his value on them, then mentioned one of Sir Winstons famous sayings -* ''If you're going through Hell - keep going !''* I suppose that's what all cancer patients have to do ?, :Frown: 

                                                    Ivan

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Caleb, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

Dave Hanson, 

jim simpson, 

LadysSolo, 

Mark Gunter, 

Mike Scott, 

Phil Goodson, 

pops1, 

Timbofood

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi - For all you very patient & incredibly supportive folk,here's a 'progress up-date' (sort of ).

   My review x-ray yesterday, showed no further increase of my ''infection'' (should we call it) since the begining of Feb. ,& my blood tests showed that i still had some in my alcohol stream != earlydays yet - but !. I have my second dose of Chemo. next Wed. April 3rd,& my doc.seemed fairly hopefull that we can maybe at least stabilise the 'infection' - that's for the future to reveal.

   I'm still battling on the ''food front'' - trying to find palatable foods. I think that i've settled on non-greasy / fat free foods / pickled 'things' & hot,spicy foods = Chicken Madras for dinner tonight !. Fruit is also excellent. I had some pineapple yesterday - possibly the most delicious food i've eaten in 2 1/2 weeks - i could have eaten it for ever ( not really but you'll get my meaning) - it was so cool,sweet & full of flavour,i could have fooled myself into thinking that my taste buds had returned to max input !, :Grin: 
                                                                                                                                                    Best wishes - Ivan :Wink:

----------

AMandolin, 

Bernie Daniel, 

Bill Clements, 

Bob Bass, 

Caleb, 

dang, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

Dave Bradford, 

Doug Brock, 

Drew Egerton, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

FredK, 

HonketyHank, 

Hubs, 

Jill McAuley, 

Kevin Winn, 

LadysSolo, 

Mark Gunter, 

Mike Scott, 

pops1, 

Randi Gormley, 

Tavy

----------


## Johnny60

Thanks for the update Ivan - great to hear that’s no further increase since early Feb.

Good luck with the next session.

All the best

John

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Johnny - Many thanks indeed. 

    The ''Chicken Madras'' curry last night,coupled with Garlic bread so strong the wallpaper almost peeled off,was delicious. Really - one of the only meals that i've been able to eat without any bad taste in my mouth. We take such simple things as our sense of taste for granted - but when they disappear,it's 'not nice' !!. As long as my sense of tast doesn't get any worse,i'm learning to cope to an extent,
                          Ivan

----------

Johnny60, 

LadysSolo

----------


## Dagger Gordon

> Hi - For all you very patient & incredibly supportive folk,here's a 'progress up-date' (sort of ).
> 
>    My review x-ray yesterday, showed no further increase of my ''infection'' (should we call it) since the begining of Feb. ,& my blood tests showed that i still had some in my alcohol stream != earlydays yet - but !. I have my second dose of Chemo. next Wed. April 3rd,& my doc.seemed fairly hopefull that we can maybe at least stabilise the 'infection' - that's for the future to reveal.
> 
>    I'm still battling on the ''food front'' - trying to find palatable foods. I think that i've settled on non-greasy / fat free foods / pickled 'things' & hot,spicy foods = Chicken Madras for dinner tonight !. Fruit is also excellent. I had some pineapple yesterday - possibly the most delicious food i've eaten in 2 1/2 weeks - i could have eaten it for ever ( not really but you'll get my meaning) - it was so cool,sweet & full of flavour,i could have fooled myself into thinking that my taste buds had returned to max input !,
>                                                                                                                                                     Best wishes - Ivan


That's good news Ivan. All the best, mate.

----------


## dang

> Hi Johnny - Many thanks indeed. 
> 
>     The ''Chicken Madras'' curry last night,coupled with Garlic bread so strong the wallpaper almost peeled off,was delicious. Really - one of the only meals that i've been able to eat without any bad taste in my mouth. We take such simple things as our sense of taste for granted - but when they disappear,it's 'not nice' !!. As long as my sense of tast doesn't get any worse,i'm learning to cope to an extent,
>                           Ivan


Chicken curry sounds really good, apparently I am suggestible!   :Grin:  :Laughing:  :Mandosmiley: 

Glad youre coping, I savored my orange a long time after your previous post. I work overnights at a hospital so your posts have really been hitting home and remind me why I am here.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Gordon / Dang - Many thanks. I'm just hoping that my sense of taste doesn't lessen even more after my next dose of Chemo.

   It's even more chicken curry tonight !!. I can taste it - so who cares ?. Soon to be followed by more Pineapple. My wife bought me some ''Crushed Lime & Peppermint'' Cordial yesterday - i could only manage to drink 3 pints of it !!. It was so 'moreish',but you have to make sure that you don't overdo the 'fruity' things unless you plan to stake out your bathroom for a few days (LOL !!),
                                                                                                                                                                  Ivan

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

dang, 

Phil Goodson

----------


## Mandobar

Ivan, have you tried any homeopathic remedies? Like Nux Vomica?  Perhaps a visit to a local homeopathic practitioner would help with the side effects.  Also, perhaps some acupuncture.  In many of the cancer treatment centers here in the US there is an acupuncturist and in some cases a whole group of alternative medicine practitioners.  I have a friend who does reiki and acupuncture in the local one.  Some patients find it very beneficial, especially for the nausea.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

As Dagger says, that is good news.  And I'm glad you're finding food worth eating!

Daniel

----------


## CES

Each seemingly small bit of good news is big! Glad you’re having some better days this week, Ivan!!

----------


## yankees1

> Hi John - As i mentioned in another post - this is a 'cathartic' effort on my part = *''if you talk about it''* you're not sitting dwelling on it so much. Each day is different. Some days i can feel 90% ok - other days NOT !!. It's a constant source of frustration & anger at times. I've been very,very lucky in years past to have had almost no major illnesses at all (Flu etc.),apart from the horrific Flu that i had last March,so this major illness,coming out of the blue the way it did,simply knocked me sideways.
> 
>    Me & my wife watched a DVD filmed by a good friend of mine of the 1989 Iron Bridge Bluegrass Festival yesterday afternoon. It was the first time that i've watched / listened to any music of any genre. In the film,i play several instrumentals on my then 2 year old Stelling banjo,& watching some of the mandolin players,i was almost regretful of parting with my 3 mandolins. Having said that - i asked myself,if i still had even one of them,would i play it ?. Probably not.
> 
>     I keep as active as i can within limits = if i start to ache / become breathless - i quit !. Reading, as i've always done throughout my whole life,is still the finest therapy - as long as  my back is supported by a nice soft pillow to keep any pressure off my right lung.
> 
>     Book being read right now :- ''The Bodies Left Behind'' Jeffrey Deaver crime thiller.  ''Parallel Worlds'' Michio Kaku - purely for the concepts !! 
>  
>                  Regards - Ivan


Ivan, The caption of your original post, " The End of My Playing Days " should have included, " But Not the End of My Living Days ". I'm sure you will fight as hard as you can and live life to the fullest with your wife and family ! God bless you !

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi all - It's an unfortunate fact that the Chemo. has it's own detrimental side effects. Apart from the assault on my taste buds,it causes breathlessness  & an ''artificial'' tiredness as well - both of which i could do without. I was_ less breathless_ prior to Chemo.

   From Yankees1 - _" But Not the End of My Living Days "._  Not yet !!. I'm hoping that at least,the Chemo. will stabilise the spread of cancer & hopefully it might even go into remission,but that's out of my hands. I really don't know 'how bad' my cancer actually is. I know that the x-ray that i had done last week showed no further spread,so i'm hoping that maybe it was caught soon enough for the Chemo. to be working to sprevent that happening. Until then,i'lltake each day as it comes.

   I had an enquiry about my Stelling banjo yesterday,& it seems as though i might be in with a good chance of selling it. If that happens,then it'll be the first time in 56 years that i'll be without a banjo. I'll be broken hearted to see it go - but it's been in it's case,un-opened for over 6 months - so !!!. It'll be just another rip in my life at the moment, :Frown: 
                                                                                                                          Ivan

----------

Al Trujillo, 

Astro, 

Bob Clark, 

dang, 

HonketyHank, 

LadysSolo, 

Mark Gunter, 

pops1, 

Timbofood

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Hang in there Ivan!  I got the impression from one of your comments the other day that you are still dealing (to a less extent?) with some kind of microbiological infection in your right lung?  So are you on antibiotics as well as getting chemo?  Hopefully the infection can be eliminated soon so your medical team can focus on the chemo part?

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Bernie - No infection, only cancer !. I do have a slight cough,but that's one of the side effects of the chemo.therapy.

    The prospective buyer for my banjo just ducked out - he offered me £300 less than i wanted,so he'll have to look elsewhere. He can buy a new Gold Satr banjo for £500 less than what he offered & i can testify as to how excellent they can be,
                                                                                                                                                         Ivan

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I had my second chemo. session on Wed. - just the same prolonged 6 hour day as last time. It seems that a bit of hair loss is kicking in - so what ! - i'll shave my head if i have to. Fortunately,my sense of taste hasn't worsened. If that happens,i've no idea what i'll be able to eat. 

   CT scan on Sunday - results in 2 weeks time to see if the chemo's. working or not,so, fingers crossed !!,
                                                                                                                                            Ivan

----------

Astro, 

bigskygirl, 

Bob Bass, 

Caleb, 

dang, 

derbex, 

FredK, 

HonketyHank, 

Jill McAuley, 

John Bertotti, 

Johnny60, 

Mark Gunter, 

noah finn, 

O. Apitius, 

pops1, 

Timbofood, 

William Smith

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

Absolutely crossing my fingers for you Ivan.

Daniel

----------


## Denny Gies

Ivan, keep up the positive attitude as you are doing.  You cannot underestimate it.  Best.

----------


## Timbofood

I’m looking for some recipes for you Ivan! Watch your email!
Sorry about the hair, mines getting sparse enough that I’m,considering shaving it, just for the convenience!
Best wishes, my friend.

----------


## LadysSolo

All of my fingers are crossed for you. Some of my patients' formerly gray hair came back in black and curly after the treatment was finished. One of them (a bit of a jokester) said if he'd known that, he would have had chemo long ago! (Not really.)

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Well,this morning,it's a repeat of the Sat. after my first chemo. session. Slightly swollen lips & a slightly sore mouth,both of which vanish in a day or so,but my taste buds have crashed & burned again !!. I was getting a bit of taste back after 3 weeks,but the second dose of chemo. has killed that off -at least i know what i'm up against this time.

   I have a different anti-sickness pill to take this time,one that might be better than the last ones that i was given. They're just to try to ease the griping pains that i get in my stomach.

   I didn't notice any hair on my pillow this morning - i'll see what it's like when i come to comb it,but i did loose a bit yesterday. I'm the very least vain of people - as i said,i'll shave my head bald if i need to - i'm not a great fan of the stuff anyway (LOL !!),
                                                                                                                                        Best wishes to all - Ivan

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

LadysSolo, 

yankees1

----------


## trevor

Keep at it Ivan. You are doing great.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Good  to hear from you Ivan!  I have read that ginger candy and lemon drops as well as drinking some flat (de-carbonated) soda like Coke before meal can help relieve the queasiness -- worth a shot?   I think I could get along fine with out hair too -- one less thing to have to do in the morning!  :Smile:

----------


## Phil Goodson

> ...
>    I didn't notice any hair on my pillow this morning - i'll see what it's like when i come to comb it,but i did loose a bit yesterday. I'm the very least vain of people - as i said,i'll shave my head bald if i need to - i'm not a great fan of the stuff anyway (LOL !!), ....                                                                                     - Ivan


Ivan,
After my chemo, my hair came back *just like it was* before.  And it remains the same to this very day!  Here's a picture:

I bet you'll do better. :Smile:

----------

Astro, 

Bernie Daniel, 

hank, 

LadysSolo

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Phil - That's a good look !. I used to have quite long hair,but it was always a chore to comb. When i retired,i had my hair cut really short = NO combing.

   Right now,the worst of it is lack of taste. Everything tastes greasy - even my 'go to' foods that i could taste,pickles & spicy food have almost lost all their taste. At a time when i should be eating to keep my strength up,i dread trying to find a food that i can actually taste - it's got really bad. Somehow,i think that the saliva glands in my mouth have been affected - oh well !!,
                                                                                                                                                       Regards - Ivan

----------


## LadysSolo

You are correct, your salivary glands may well be affected. You can get mouth moisturizer or (yes it is a thing) artificial saliva. Biotene is a brand name in the US, I don't know if it is available "across the pond," but there should be something similar. It may help, and is worth a try IMHO.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Mouth problem identified - THRUSH !!. My own idiotic fault that it got so dreadfully bad. My doc.examined my mouth a week ago,& identified the start of it. I was given some oral drops (Nystan), & some mouthwash. However,stupidly,i put them in a cupboard & forgot about them completely. (That's the sum total of my mind at the moment !!). I started using them yesterday & it's already begun to clear up. I think that it'll be a few days yet before i get any real sense of taste back. For anybody thinking that oral thrush is  something that only affects small babies (which every mother knows),let me lay it on the line for you - *It's totally evil !!.* Try coating your mouth with Petroleum Jelly (Vaseline), & you'll get the general impression !. *Everything* tastes either of nothing - or Vile !!!.

   I've been wobbling about all over the place for the past few days - hardly surprising as i've eaten next to nothing. I'll have to see how the next few days go - hopefully better !,
                                                                   Regards - Ivan

----------

AMandolin, 

BCVegas, 

Bernie Daniel, 

FredK, 

LadysSolo, 

Timbofood

----------


## HonketyHank

My wife is convinced that "chemobrain" is a myth, but I found it to be a very convenient excuse for any instances of forgetfulness, impulsiveness, immature behavior, and, tadaaaahh, MAS gratification. To keep myself covered, I maintain that its effects are very long-lasting.  :Whistling: 

So now I can act naturally and sorta get away with it.

Keep up the good work.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Hope you can start getting some serious calories into the system soon Ivan.  I assume you have tried drinking some high calorie liquid formulations?  

Thrush is caused by a candida infection -- its basically a yeast that is always present in your mouth but can get out of control leading to candidasis or thrush.  Concerning because you most certainly do not want it to find its way into your blood stream now as your immune system may be struggling with the chemo you are getting?  It's contagious by the way.    I hope clearing that up helps bring your taste and appetite back!

----------


## bigskygirl

Oh my gosh Ivan, terrible but glad its something that will clear up.  Hank, boy I dont think chemobrain is a myth at all, in addition to dealing with the reality of a horrible diagnosis the body is being assaulted with chemicals so its bound to affect your thought process.  Best of luck to you and all that are going thru this horrible experience, thank you for sharing your personal story.

----------


## Timbofood

When you consider that chemotherapy is basically introducing a significant amounts of poison into the body, chemo brain sounds more than real. As far as the “Wobblys” are concerned, even if the stuff tastes like nothing or uninteresting my friend, you still need to get nourishment to help the body help itself heal.
Protein drinks or the like may be dull as dishwater, they will help with nutrition.
I’m not meaning to preach but, you’re going through a lot!

----------


## Ray(T)

Glad you’ve pinned it down Ivan. Thrush isn’t pleasant; I had it after being in an induced coma for three days. All I wanted to do was drink water and I wasn’t allowed food for another two weeks so I didn’t have the taste problem. Fortunately, the treatment should clear it up in a couple of days.

Hang on in there.

----------


## O. Apitius

Yes, hang in there Ivan. We all want you to beat this.

----------


## LadysSolo

"Chemobrain" is VERY real, many of my patients had it to greater or lesser degrees. It DOES go away (sorry HonketyHank, but I'll never tell on you) as will thrush after it's treated. The thrush gets VERY painful if it goes down your throat, it's nothing to mess around with. Best wishes, and if nothing else, take in Boost, Ensure, Resource, or whatever brands you have on your "side of the pond."

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

The spores that cause thrush & other 'fungal' diseases are all around us. My white blood cell count is way down due to the chemo.,& so i'm particularly vulnerable to anything of that sort.

   Bernie - Oral thrush in adults is non-contagious. From the UK NHS webpage :- ''Oral thrush in adults isn't contagious.''. The thrush itself seems to be clearing up.The white coating on my tongue has vanished,but my mouth is very tender. Even eating soft food like bread,felt like eating sandpaper,so it'll be awhile yet before my mouth feels really any better (hopefully !),
                                                                                                                                                      Best wishes - Ivan

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Paul Kotapish

That's a tough old journey, Ivan, but thanks for sharing it with us. Sending you all the best wishes from out here in sunny California. Here's hoping that your sense of taste, hair, and yen to play music come back stronger than ever when you hit the other side.

----------

Dagger Gordon

----------


## JEStanek

My dad had a few bouts with thrush in his treatment. Chemo brain is a real thing. So much stress and so much new information coming at you so fast. I get it.

Try and eat when you can no matter the taste. Hopefully that and the pleasure will come back.  Appetite stimulants may not be out of the question as well. ask your doc.  Keeping you in my thoughts.

Jamie

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi Folks - The last couple of days 'food-wise' have been truly lousy. My sense of taste is slowly coming back (at times !),but the texture of food seems to have taken a nose dive. All but the very softest,smoothest of foods tastes awful. I made myself a really nice sandwich 2 days ago,but the texture of the bread felt like a mouthfull of straw & the Tuna filling wasn't much better. It seems the soups & soft pasta might be the way forward !!,
                                                                     Regards - Ivan

----------

Astro, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Silly Moustache

Hi Ivan, I changed strings on my Lebeda today  - first time in over a year(!) and it took me some time, so having a mug of tea and a sit down. All the time I was messing around with my Lebeda, I was thinking of you. 
You may remember that I was diagnosed with tongue cancer in January 2017. and had radio and chemo from april to mid may - six weeks in all. 
They warned my of side and after effects, and I seem to have had "acquisition syndrome" for these as well as guitars and such!. 

I well remember the thrush attacks and the filthy feelings in my mouth. I added to the fun by biting my tongue in two for a while.  

It has taken me a long time and such treatment IS life changing, but things DO get better. I lost all my salva glands and almost all of my taste buds but things are getting better, if not as they were. 

Because of the problem of eating - (I lost 3 stone (over 40lbs) I was given supplies of stuff called FRESUBIN - a milk shake like fluid that gives you all the nourishment you need. They also have "extra "shots" which are best mixed in with the main little bottles of the stuff. Enquire about this - NHS supplied and delivered to my door monthly, and the easiest way to take in nourishment. 
also , of course lots of water, I used and still do bottled water and orange juice. 

I've been eating better this year and things ARE improving. 
Keep the faith, and let me know how you get on.

I just looked at Trevor's site and see that your Lebeda sold pretty Quickly - hope you got what you wanted for it. 
Is the Weber Fern no sale thee yours? 

Anyway, just like when we had to work for a living - sometimes you just have to wade through all the ....  there IS another side! 

All the best my friend! (who I've never met!)

ol' Andy. 


.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

dang, 

LadysSolo

----------


## loess

Pulling for you Ivan. Many of your innumerable contributions to the forum have personally inspired me and have helped me wade my way through the expansive mando universe (mandoverse?), and have proven to be a real boon to my musical endeavors over the years. We corresponded here a bit years back via PM about a Lebeda A5 that I owned at the time, and you were so kind and generous to share some valuable info and advice with me, and your experiences with your own Lebeda. Grateful for your presence here on the Cafe and wish you peace and courage in your healing journey.

Adam

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi All - Many thanks for your continued moral support,& once again,my thanks to Scott T.for allowing this thread to continue. I've been a member for 13 years & you folks are almost 'family' inasmuch as i 'talked' to you every day during that period.

*Andy*  - My Lebeda "Special" was alway my go-to mandolin for Bluegrass music. It was truly superb. A tad larger than a 'standard; mandolin,but that's what gave it the lovely bottom end it has. I hope that it's new owner looks after it.

* Re. my Weber "Fern"* - Trevor at TAMCO has it for sale on consignment. I don't know if the one in his 'used' ad. is supposed to be mine - but it isn't. This is mine - see pics.   
       Mine has a MOP Truss rod cover made for Weber by Bryan England's MOP Co.,& is much darker all over.

*Adam* - I remember 'speaking' to you very well. A good Lebeda mandolin,especially if it's one made by Jiri himself,as mine was,is a truly superb instrument.

 Co.
                                                                                                    Ivan  :Wink:

----------

AMandolin, 

BCVegas, 

LadysSolo, 

Mike Scott

----------


## trevor

Hi Ivan,

I hope you are well, the new photos are listed now.

----------


## re simmers

Its been a little while.   I hope you are doing better.

Bob

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Pete Smith

Ivan I'm truly sorry learn of  your troubles and my thoughts and prayers are with you. You have been most generous with your time and assistance on matters and it was very much appreciated.
Pete

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Lots of us pulling for you Ivan. Respecting your wishes re emails etc. Chime in when you can and let us know how thing are going.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

LadysSolo

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi folks - This is more or less due to a prompt by Trevor at TAMCO UK,whom,apparently has been fielding a few enquiries about my current health. As much of a gentleman & & all round nice guy that Trevor is,he shouldn't have to do that - so here goes,straight from the victim's mouth.

*Firstly* - My Chemotherapy didn't work. I suspect because my cancer was caught too late in the day for it to fully respond to treatment,although Mesothelioma is very difficult to treat anyway,even if caught early. So - my current situation is that i'm on meds. to treat any pain & breathlessness that i have. They seem to be working ok,but as per usual,every day is different.  How long i'll survive is anybody's guess. At the moment i'm keeping myself occupied with my all time favourite hobby - reading.

   I would like to take this opportunity to thank anybody who has made an enquiry re.my health - ''Tis Sweet To Be Remembered'',& please believe me,that i sincerely miss all you good & kind people more that i can express. However - that's the way it goes & we have no control over it. 

   I'm not going to speculate about my future (LOL !!),just take it as it comes & support my wife as much as she supports me in the upcoming weeks / months etc.,
                                                God bless all of you - Ivan

----------

almeriastrings, 

AMandolin, 

Astro, 

bbcee, 

Beanzy, 

Bernie Daniel, 

Bertram Henze, 

Bob Clark, 

brunello97, 

Caleb, 

dang, 

David Rambo, 

dhergert, 

Doug Brock, 

EdHanrahan, 

Elb2000, 

Eric Platt, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Gary Leonard, 

HonketyHank, 

Jairo Ramos Parra, 

jaycat, 

JEStanek, 

Jill McAuley, 

John Bertotti, 

John MacPhee, 

John Van Zandt, 

kegcrowe, 

Kevin Winn, 

LadysSolo, 

Mandobart, 

Mike Scott, 

MikeEdgerton, 

mtucker, 

Phil Goodson, 

pops1, 

Randi Gormley, 

Ryk Loske, 

Scot Thayer, 

Seter, 

Steve-o, 

William Smith, 

yankees1

----------


## trevor

Thanks for getting back Ivan.

You have great spirit. I am sure you will go on for longer than many of us.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

FLATROCK HILL

----------


## William Smith

Bless you my friend! I'll continue to pray and you'll be in my thoughts! No one knows what your going through unless they've been there themselves or from a loved one be it friend or family member. My Mother recently had two extremely rare cancers, Uncles and both of my Grandpas,  Keep your head up and reach out to me anytime if you want to talk, you have my email, I know the guys in our little email group like Willie P. have been thinking of you a bunch, and often wanted to message you but feel you'll let them know things when your ready. Be as well as you can and take it easy! William "Billy" Smith

----------


## Frankdolin

Only the best to you and yours Ivan.

----------


## CES

Praying for peace and comfort, my friend!

----------


## sgarrity

Best to you Ivan!  Thanks for sharing your knowledge with us for so many years.

----------


## HonketyHank

Thanks for thinking of us when you have so much to think about. We are certainly thinking about you.

----------


## pops1

Been wondering for quite a spell now how you are doing. Thanks for the update, we are all hoping and praying things change for the better for you. As I get older and my health declines, I now understand the saying, "every day is a gift". I will add "unwrap it slowly".

----------


## Barry Canada

Your open heart and open communication during this difficult period has been an inspiration to all of us.
May the rest of your journey be filled with peace and comfort to you and your loved ones.
Best Regards from the other side of the big pond,
Barry

----------


## Martin Ohrt

Thank you for the update, Ivan, I was also wondering how it was going with you. I'm sorry to hear that the therapy didn't work...
All the best!
Martin

----------


## Jill McAuley

Sorry to hear this Ivan. Wishing you much comfort and peace.

----------


## RickPick

Thanks for the update, Ivan. I've often thought about how you might be doing. Wish your news could have been otherwise, but glad to hear your spirit is still strong. You might enjoy reading Rachel Joyce's The Unlikely Pilgrimage of Harold Fry, if you haven't already -- a simple but empowering book.

----------


## Caleb

God bless you, Ivan.  Hang in there.  Words fail here.

----------

yankees1

----------


## lflngpicker

Ivan, So disappointing these days to not have your input as we would be better for it. Wishing you good times and your best moments in the near future. Thanks, Dan

----------


## Johnny60

Thinking of you, Ivan.  Thanks for all your help and advice over the years.

Take care.  John

----------


## Kevin Winn

Peace and comfort to you, sir.  Thank you for the update!

----------


## Don Grieser

Bless you, Ivan.

----------


## Dave Bradford

Saying prayers for you and your family.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Hi folks - Thanks for all your messages. I more or less decided today that i'll get back to my weight training regime,just to see if that might help to ease my breathing by stretching my chest wall. If it doesn't,i'll stop. The very warm weather that we've had over the past week hasn't helped any. It's been like trying to breathe through a warm,wet blanket for all of us !. Thank goodness some cool,fresh air has kicked in at last - long may it continue,
                                                                           Best wishes - Ivan

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

dang, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

Drew Egerton, 

Eric Platt, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Jeff Mando, 

Johnny60, 

Mike Scott, 

pops1, 

RichieK, 

RobP, 

William Smith

----------


## William Smith

Over here on our side of the pond has been brutal, My Mother also has COPD, as does My Dad in Alabama-now that's some heat, they are a having a tough go, as is another Uncle who has that-and he never smoked a day in his life!

----------


## Randi Gormley

Great to hear from you Ivan. Best of luck.

----------


## LadysSolo

Thanks for the update Ivan - even though I never met you personally, I very much enjoyed your posts over the years. I truly hope you "beat the odds" and enjoy more time than usual, with peace and comfort. I will pray for you and your wife.

----------


## JEStanek

Keep on being your good self, Ivan.  I hope you have a good day and know that your contributions here have been appreciated and will continue to be.  Please keep posting and stay in touch.  I've valued what you've brought to our community.

Jamie

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Johnny60

----------


## Drew Egerton

Still thinking of you Ivan, wish you the best. We're all pulling for you

----------


## Russ Jordan

Thanks for the update, Ivan.  All the best to you.

----------


## Louise NM

I hd been wondering how you were getting along. So sorry to hear the chemo didn't get good results.

----------


## BradKlein

I don't know if THIS story from the UK has been posted already - forgive me if it has. A touching gesture directed toward the memory of a musical friend.



https://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...memory-friend/

----------

almeriastrings, 

Beanzy, 

bigskygirl, 

Bob Bass, 

brunello97, 

catmandu2, 

chasray, 

Dale Ludewig, 

Daniel Nestlerode, 

dhergert, 

Doug Freeman, 

Drew Egerton, 

Eric Platt, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

hank, 

Jill McAuley, 

Joe Dodson, 

John Soper, 

journeybear, 

Kevin Briggs, 

LadysSolo, 

Mandobart, 

Mike Scott, 

MikeZito, 

NursingDaBlues, 

pheffernan, 

pops1, 

Rush Burkhardt, 

sloanypal, 

smokinop, 

Steve-o, 

yankees1

----------


## Ron McMillan

Thanks Brad. Sad news. Ivan was one of a kind.

----------

Kevin Briggs

----------


## 707erich

Thank you very much for posting the article. Ivan had a long battle, may he rest in peace now.

----------

Kevin Briggs, 

Mandobart

----------


## trevor

What a loss, he will be sorely missed.

----------

almeriastrings, 

Kevin Briggs

----------


## bigskygirl

Very sorry to hear this, Ivan and I have been chatting via email for much of the last year.  We discussed everything from our love of music and mandolin and the banjo, current events, and the US and UK - my dad was from the London area and Ivan told me about his visit to the US and his desire to return someday.  He told me stories about meeting Bill Monroe and we exchanged photos and thoughts on things in general...my modern day pen pal.  

My deepest condolences to his family.

Rest easy my friend...I will miss you...

----------

Dale Ludewig, 

Kevin Briggs

----------


## CES

So sorry to hear. Peace to his wife and family...

----------

Kevin Briggs

----------


## lflngpicker

Ivan, Been missing chatting with you about mandolins.  Like those above, I am sending out my hope and concern that you will be comforted along with those you love, as well.  Dan

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Kevin Briggs

----------


## Kevin Briggs

This is the first time I've seen this thread or had any information about Ivan, his condition, and his passing. It saddens me to say the least. 

Ivan and I were Weber buddies close to 10 years ago when we both had relatively new Ferns. Like many of you, it seems, we had numerous private message threads, and I was fond of Ivan's endearing personality. I'll never forget, Ivan telling me not to sell my Fern, that there's nothing out there better than it. While I sensed he was right I ultimately didn't take his advice. It turns out, he was right. The most significant aspect of his input was, however, that it came from his heart. I just knew he meant it and he had no trouble sharing his feelings about what he ultimately thought would have the most positive impact on me (not giving in to MAS, lol). That's a good guy and a friend right there. 

I hope he resting in the great afterlife, which I believe exists, and I hope his family and loved ones are able to find joy in the positive way Ivan impacted those around him.

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Timbofood

Well, he is without pain or misery and can taste his food!
I will deeply miss his conversations, deepest condolences to Mrs. Kelsall.
I will see that Mass is said for him.
“May light perpetual shine upon him.”

----------


## Jill McAuley

Such sad news, may he Rest in Peace. What a lovely tribute from his friend, thanks for sharing that article Brad.

----------


## RichieK

Very sorry to see this. I had some nice chats with Ivan.

----------


## addamr

Thanks for posting the article. Very sad to hear of Ivan's passing. 

Adam

----------


## Johnny60

Sad news indeed - Ivan was always very helpful, and a good guy.

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## HonketyHank

I am honored that Ivan himself started this thread and was willing to communicate with me and so many others concerning his condition. Thank you Ivan for showing us dignity in the face of long odds.

----------

almeriastrings, 

AMandolin, 

Beanzy, 

Bernie Daniel, 

Johnny60

----------


## Jeff Mando

He will be missed.  RIP Ivan

----------


## Joe Dodson

I didn't know him, but I followed this thread I was touched by it.  Thank you for sharing the story.

----------


## NursingDaBlues

May the angels sing for you to bring them joy through the Fern that once again graces your hands. And may you find laughter as you set it down to reach for the Stelling instead. 

God speed, Ivan. You are missed.

----------


## Marty Jacobson

Heaven just got a little cooler. RIP Ivan.

----------

Bill Clements, 

dhergert, 

hank

----------


## Francis J

On every forum to do with music, there's always a rare individual, who's comments and posts are invariably helpful, never sarcastic or thoughtless.  This role was one which Ivan filled. May he rest in peace.

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Jim Garber

So sad to lose Ivan, a staunch member of this tight-knit community. RIP.

----------

DSDarr, 

hank, 

John MacPhee, 

Marty Jacobson, 

sgarrity, 

yankees1

----------


## Darren Bailey

Back in 2009 when I joined the Cafe, within a week I had a 'phone call from Ivan. He saw a new member from the UK and he reached out. Over the years we exchanged all kinds of music, he helped me with a few technical issues, and he was forever sending me bad jokes. 
Over the last few months Ivan's emails have been quite remarkable, not only because of his fortitude and honesty, but because in the face of death he genuinely worried more for his dear wife than his own condition.
 Ivan was a very decent man, he had lots of strong opinions about what went on here at the Cafe but only ever expressed them privately. Music was a genuine love of his life, but at the end he realised how insignificant it is compared to other things. Even our happy distractions have to be seen for what they are.
I am grateful for Ivan's friendship, his northern no-nonsense, and for his humanity that shone through those uncomfortable times at the end.

----------

almeriastrings, 

Beanzy, 

Caleb, 

Dale Ludewig, 

dang, 

Dave Kirkpatrick, 

John MacPhee, 

Johnny60, 

lflngpicker, 

Mandobart, 

MikeZito, 

OneChordTrick, 

Phil Goodson, 

pops1, 

Simon DS, 

yankees1

----------


## Dagger Gordon

I am very sorry to hear about Ivan.  I always enjoyed his contributions here, over many years.

RIP,

Dagger

----------

John MacPhee

----------


## Paul Cowham

I'm very sorry and sad to hear this news. 

I had the pleasure of meeting Ivan a handful times a few years back (via this website) and did a bit of jamming with him. I remember a kind, curious and quirky gentleman who loved music. 

My heart goes out to Shirley, his wife, who I never met but Ivan spoke lovingly of her. I know he was an avid fan of this website and of the mandolin.

RIP Ivan

----------

yankees1

----------


## Al Trujillo

Heartbreaking news.  So many of us were quite fond of him.

----------


## Caleb

Rest In Peace, Ivan.

----------


## Don Grieser

RIP Ivan. We've been missing your contributions here.

----------


## catmandu2

Safe journeys for the next realm Ivan!  There will be music.

----------


## noah finn

Such sad news. Ivan will be missed.
Ar dheis Dé go raibh a anam

----------


## MontanaMatt

Happy pickin friend  :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Bill Clements

Marty Jacobson:



> Heaven just got a little cooler


_Bravo_, Marty.  
_Bravo_, Cafe community.
I did not know Ivan but greatly admired his courage.  God bless his family and friends.

----------


## RobP

I had not been following this post.   How sad.   RIP Ivan

----------


## Kevin Winn

Rest in peace, Ivan.  Thanks for the many contributions to the community.  You are missed.

----------


## Bertram Henze

I hope you are in a bright place, Ivan, playing.

----------


## Beanzy

Thanks for passing on the sad news Brad. 
It's good to see the effect he had on people and the affection he inspired. 
I am very grateful to have encountered Ivan via the Cafe and benefited from his thoughts over the years.

----------


## Nick Gellie

Sorry to hear Ivan’s passing.  I wish the best for his family.

I enjoyed the private messages about mandolins with Ivan.

----------

almeriastrings, 

hank

----------


## Bernie Daniel

Very sad --- I'd been expecting it.  

For many years I was lucky enough to be "e-pals" with Ivan -- I so much enjoyed reading a fresh email from Ivan with morning coffee often more than one --Ivan was many things but reticent was not one of them.  We talked about so many different things -- he was a true man of the world and he knew a little about just about any topic and a lot about many others as well!  He was a gentleman,  a musician, an engineer, a scholar, a thinker, and a jack of all trades in the very best sense of the word.  He read vociferously about so many things-- politics, history, anthropology, physics, mathematics, time travel and space, religion, Bill Monroe and Buddy Holly....oh and mandolins too.  Ivan had opinions oh yes!

I hope that he was able to leave on his own terms, with some peace of mind and with all the cares that he was so worried about as settled as possible.  He was so desperately concerned about leaving his wife and his cats -- I think for most men that is the worst thing -- to no longer be there to help -- even if you can't always fix it.   

In April after the full implications of his diagnosis took hold Ivan withdrew from daily email correspondence to concentrate on what he had to do with the time he had left. I also think that he withdrew from the daily exchanges as much for his friends as for himself.  He did not want his friends to have to send him daily notes of sympathy and to worry and suffer along with him?  

In my opinion he lived a fine life and he had so many meaningful accomplishments -- from both his work life as an materials engineer to his hobbies.  A young English guy who in the '60s learns about bluegrass teaches himself to play 5-string banjo, then forms a bluegrass band with some other blokes and they get good enough to open for Bill Monroe when he visited the UK. Then he took on mandolin.  He also played electric guitar. 

I sure hope someone over there wrote for him the kind of grand remembrance of his life that he deserved -- he had many good friends over there and I'll bet they sent Ivan off in style.  Certainly many members of the Mandolin Cafe have told us how much Ivan meant to them!

I feel fortunate to have been his friend -- certainly the best friend that I never met.  

I'm glad that his suffering is over and all the best to his family and pals and of course his cats!

----------

dang, 

dhergert, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Jeff Mando, 

Phil Goodson, 

Randi Gormley, 

WaxwellHaus, 

William Smith

----------


## lflngpicker

So very sorry to learn of Ivan's passing.  A real gentleman in our forum.  God be with all the friends and family!

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

dhergert

----------


## mandolin breeze

To our friend Ivan

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

bigskygirl

----------


## William Smith

I just got back on here as I had family visiting for a little over a week and just heard about this sad news, Ivan was a really great guy and sorry to hear about this, what a bummer! I always enjoyed reading his posts and talking with him through here and personal emails. Ivan will be missed by his friends here and at home, my condolences to his family and close friends. Its always sad to hear this sort of news. As always what was one say when someone passes this life and goes on to the next chapter into the unknown that one day we all will go through ourselves.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

lflngpicker

----------


## Frankdolin

Rest in Peace Ivan...

----------


## seankeegan

very sad news. I too had frequent correspondence with Ivan via email. He was always extremely helpful and friendly. My condolences to the family. RIP.

----------


## Phil Goodson

May we all seek to emulate his better ways.  RIP Ivan.

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## Jeff Budz

F Cancer.  

I feel so bad for his wife & family knowing what they have gone through and will continue to go through.  It's just the worst way to loose a loved one.

----------


## BradKlein

Here's an update from Ivan's friend in the UK, Ian Sharp. A photo of the newly planted memorial tree.
The story is in the link below. I feel better posting a hopeful image to supplant the one of the original tree, cut down too soon.

 

https://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/ne...memory-friend/

----------

4 Course Meal, 

JEStanek, 

Jill McAuley

----------


## Perry

Sorry to hear RIP Ivan.

----------


## Elb2000

Rest in Peace Ivan, and it was great to get your helpful messages.

----------


## JEStanek

A fitting gesture from Ivan's friend.  I also had been corresponding with Ivan this past year and had missed our texts back and forth.  My sincere condolences to all who knew and loved him.  He was a good egg here, for sure.

Jamie

----------

BradKlein

----------


## LadysSolo

Rest in Peace Ivan - you will be missed.

----------


## pops1

I have been thinking of Ivan the last few weeks and wondering how he was doing. This is sad news indeed. Condolences to his wife, family and friends. You are much missed here Ivan.

----------

almeriastrings, 

Bernie Daniel

----------


## almeriastrings

Sad to hear this. I corresponded with Ivan back and forth over many years. He will be missed. A true gentleman and a fine picker.

RIP.

----------


## Tavy

Another picker here who will sadly miss Ivan - one of the small number of Brits around here I'd hoped to bump into in person one day, and now it's not to be.

Definitely not forgotten.

----------


## Randi Gormley

RIP Ivan -- condolences to his family. I was away and just got back on the computer, saw that there were new posts on this thread and hoped for the best, or at least an update from Ivan. Was so sorry to read of his death but touched by what his friend did. He will be sadly missed.

----------


## hank

You go Ivan, paying it forward with your banjo.

----------


## seankeegan

Thinking of Ivan this morning and his many nuggets of advice.

----------

AMandolin

----------


## Timbofood

What is that, Sean?

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

> What is that, Sean?


I'm gonna throw out a guess here Timothy. 

I think the picture shows Ivan's recommended method for holding string-loops in place while doing string change... Blue Tack.

----------

seankeegan

----------


## Buck

This time comes to all of us eventually.  Though when we're younger, the idea of it seems very far away.  A man could do worse than having lived in such a way that so many people miss him when he's gone.  

Condolences and prayers for Ivan's family and many friends.

----------

brunello97, 

LadysSolo

----------


## seankeegan

Yup Flatrock, exactly.

----------


## Timbofood

Thanks guys, I’ve never felt the need for that particular string changing aid. But, I do remember that from Ivan some long time back!
Clever fellow!

----------


## Torpedotom

I didn't know Ivan, but am sending prayers to his family.

----------


## allenhopkins

The reaction to Ivan's death, underlines the fact that we really are friends here.  A tribute to the nature of this site, the thoughtful way in which it's administered, and the general bond among musicians in general, and mandolinists in particular.

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

BradKlein, 

brunello97, 

Buck, 

Dave Hanson, 

Drew Egerton, 

DSDarr, 

Frankdolin, 

FredK, 

Hany Hayek, 

JEStanek, 

Johnny60, 

LadysSolo, 

Phil Goodson, 

pops1, 

Randi Gormley, 

Rob Roy, 

seankeegan, 

Timbofood, 

V70416

----------


## Br1ck

I notice the store I frequent, Gryphon Strings, has quite a few really nice 60s instruments and they describe them something like, a long time friend of the store had this since the 70s, and we did the neck set twenty years ago and it was well cared for though it has plenty of honest ware. Me thinks the friend of the store is no longer with us. I sometimes wonder as I hold my hundred year old mandolin, what tales it could tell. I like to think it’s former owners left something of themselves in the instrument. We are certainly just passing through.

----------

LadysSolo

----------


## Hany Hayek

Rest In Peace, Ivan.

----------


## FLATROCK HILL

Don't know the exact date but it seems to me it was about this time last year we lost our friend Ivan. He was a good Cafe buddy and great internet pen-pal. I miss him. 

I've had an image in my mind lately of of the Good Lord, in classic flowing white robe and beard, embracing him and saying "You were right Ivan. Most of that stuff wasn't really Bluegrass".

----------

Bob Clark, 

Dagger Gordon, 

dang, 

Drew Egerton, 

JEStanek, 

journeybear, 

Ryk Loske, 

Timbofood

----------


## Zach Wilson

I must have missed Ivan's passing while I was away for a while (just taking a musical break- running focused).

I so sorry to hear the news. RIP friend.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Landgrass

10 years ago I survived colon cancer and in the last 6 months have survived throat cancer. Don't ever give up and keep playing. You are in my prayers and believe me, they will be answered. Peace to you.

----------

hank, 

William Smith

----------


## Bren

RIP Ivan.

I only just noticed this thread.

I didn't know Ivan but read his posts avidly as he always had a lot of relevant information and opinion to impart.

----------


## red7flag

Ivan, my friend, my prayers to you. I have enjoyed your humor, advice, and friendship over the years here at the Cafe.

----------


## fatt-dad

very sad.  The whole thread is a touching reminder of our community.

Always enjoyed reading Ivan's posts and replies.

f-d

----------

JEStanek, 

lflngpicker, 

LKN2MYIS, 

Mandobart

----------


## journeybear

Just saw this sad news. Came to it by a circuitous route. My heart isn't broken, but it's badly bent.  :Frown: 

I enjoyed Ivan's contributions tremendously. We engaged in a good bit of banter over many years. I don't recall how it started, but we hit it off just right. I've been largely off the Café for a long while, until a few months ago, and somehow hadn't noticed his absence. 

Now I know why.  :Frown: 




> Don't know the exact date but it seems to me it was about this time last year we lost our friend Ivan. He was a good Cafe buddy and great internet pen-pal. I miss him. 
> 
> I've had an image in my mind lately of of the Good Lord, in classic flowing white robe and beard, embracing him and saying "You were right Ivan. Most of that stuff wasn't really Bluegrass".


According to this article, published Saturday, Oct. 19, 2019, Ivan's friend Ian mentions hip passing "on Friday." I  would think if Iavan had passed the day before, Ian would have said "yesterday" rather than "Friday." Since there may well have been a bit of lag time between the incidents reported anf the reporting thereof, I'm leaning toward asuming Ivan passed on the previous Friday, October 11, 2019. I'm researching this now and will report if I find anything.

PS: I wonder whether the banjo Ivan gave Ian was his beloved Stelling. I hope so.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I haven't really checked in much for the past couple years, and just saw this. Ivan is one of those members I recognize instantly, and I've always valued his input and knowledge on all things music, as well as in general. It's a big loss to our little community and he will without a doubt be sorely missed. Having lost quite a few family members to cancer, this also hit close to home. RIP Ivan.

----------

lflngpicker

----------


## Ray(T)

To set the record straight, Ivan died on 10th October 2019.

----------

journeybear, 

lflngpicker

----------


## red7flag

Ivan, my prayers for a positive result from the biopsy.  I really enjoyed your company here on the Cafe. Carry on.

----------


## journeybear

Thank you, Ray. I couldn't find anything about his passing on the interweb from this side of the pond.

----------


## Ray(T)

You won’t, unless you combine an interest in music with genealogy! Ivan was also an old acquaintance of mine although it was over 40 years since we’d seen each other in person. Back in those days, he was a banjo player who hadn’t yet discovered the mandolin.

----------


## trevor

I was very happy to meet Ivan several times in my TAMCO shop. It was sad to sell off his mandolins when he couldn't play anymore but I was pleased to be able to sell his beloved Weber Fern after he died to give some money to his widow.

----------

LadysSolo

----------


## Ray(T)

Yes, in the emails We exchanged after his diagnosis, Ivan seemed mainly concerned not leave his wife with any problems after he died.

Hope things are still OK Trevor, how’s tye new website coming along?

----------


## trevor

Hi Ray,

All OK thanks. The new website is coming along but slow progress.

----------

Ray(T)

----------


## Frankdolin

Remembering Ivan today.

----------

Billy Packard, 

David Rambo, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Jeff Mando, 

JEStanek, 

journeybear, 

lflngpicker, 

Mark Gunter, 

Randi Gormley, 

Timbofood

----------


## Ray(T)

> Remembering Ivan today.


Thanks Frankdolin, I hadn’t realised. We’re away staying on a dark campsite on the Northumberland coast this week.

----------

JEStanek, 

lflngpicker

----------


## journeybear

Thanks, Frankdolin. It's good to remember our friends. And good to remember to remember. Thanks.  :Mandosmiley:

----------

lflngpicker

----------

